# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2014 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

Aikaisempiin kisoihin verrattuna alkuperäisen ajajan bonusta ja pistekilpailun bonusta on hieman kasvatettu.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa ja ajajien lukumäärän 10:ssä). Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidat: 25-20-20-15 pistettä sille jolla on keltainen-vihreä-pilkku-valkoinen paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Yritteliäin ajaja: 10 pistettä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Pistekisa: 15-10-7-5-3-2-2-1-1-1
Mäkikisa: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Nuorten kisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto
3500 - FROOME Chris
----------------------------
3000 - CAVENDISH Mark
3000 - KITTEL Marcel
3000 - SAGAN Peter
----------------------------
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - GREIPEL Andre
----------------------------
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
----------------------------
1500 - COSTA Rui
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
1500 - VAN GAREDEREN Tejay
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 - MODOLO Sacha
----------------------------
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
1000 - HORNER Chris
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - SCHLECK Andy
1000 - SCHLECK Frank
1000 - SPILAK Simon
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
1000 - VIVIANI Elia
1000 - MARTIN Tony
----------------------------
500 - Muut

----------


## Helmez

2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein

----------


## dreamer

3500 - FROOME Chris
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - SLAGTER Tom
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## spartacus

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - VOIGT Jens
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Rommeli

1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - HORNER Chris
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - SCHLECK Andy
 1000 - SCHLECK Frank
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian

----------


## Helmez

Hei spartacus.
Niitä ajajia pitää olla kymmenen.

----------


## tiger

Tiedoksi Googolille ja kaikille muillekin: Matt GOSS ei ole mukana Tourilla. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oric...get-stage-wins
Lienee parasta poistaa ettei kukaan valitse häntä tiimiin.

----------


## FatBrolin

FatBrolin

3000- SAGAN Peter
1500- VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
1500- DEMARE Arnoud
1000- BARDET Romain
500– RIBLON Christophe
500– TROFIMOV Yuri
500– ROGERS Michael
500- BAKELANTS Jan
500– NIEVE Mikel
500– KANGERT Tanel

----------


## Centerplace

3000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TUFT Svein
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## TetedeCourse

Centerplace: 1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander

----------


## Frosty

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500– ROGERS Michael
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500– NIEVE Mikel

----------


## Googol

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - COQUARD Bryan

----------


## maupa

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
1000 - HORNER Chris
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - GERRANS Simon
500 -CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - FEILLU Romain
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens

----------


## mjjk

3000 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - KITTEL Marcel
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 -CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– ROGERS Michael
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## TetedeCourse

3000 - KITTEL Marcel
3000 - SAGAN Peter
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - MACHADO Tiago
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROJAS J -J
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000 - vaihdot 0/8

----------


## pulmark

3000 - KITTEL Marcel
3000 - SAGAN Peter
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - TROFIMOV Yuri
500 - YATES Simon
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ALBASINI Michael
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## J_K

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin

----------


## Tenbosse

Tenbosse lomamatkalla ensimmäiset 10 etappia, joten joukkue täytyy laittaa kerralla kuntoon.

3000 Sagan
2000 Valverde
1500 Costa Rui
500 Cancellara
500 Rojas
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Hausler
500 Peraud
500 Oss
500 Frank Mathias

----------


## Velluz

Lähdetäänpä pyytämään isoa kalaa tällä joukkueella:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - COSTA Rui
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - EDET Nicolas

10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## OK93

Voisi varmaan itsekin nyt kokeilla kun on jo pidemmän aikaa tullut sivusta seurattua.

3000 SAGAN Peter (1-10)
->*2500 NIBALI Vincenzo (11-)*
1500 KRISTOFF Alexander (1-10)
1500 DEMARE Arnoud (1-10)
->1500 PORTE Richie (11-13)
 ->*1000 PINOT Thibaut (14-)*
->*1000 BARDET Romain (11-)*
*1000 ROLLAND Pierre (1-)*
500 CANCELLARA Fabian (2-10)
->*1500 RODRIQUEZ Joaquim (11-)*
*500 CHAVANEL Sylvain (1-)
500 KANGERT Tanel (1-)
500 MAJKA Rafal (1-)
500 RIBLON Christophe (1-)
500 TROFIMOV Yuri (1-)*

----------


## Hippo

2000 Talansky Andrew 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1000 Fuglsang Jakob 
1000 Degenkolb John 
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal 
500 Westra Lieuwe 
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca 
500 Yates Simon

----------


## jussi kanerva

meikän tiimi

kittel marcel 3000
valverde alejandro 2000
rodriguez Joaquim 1500
dumoulin tom 500
cancellara fabian 500
riblon christophe 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
rojas j j 500
roche nicolas 500

----------


## Tembest

Tembestin joukkue:

3500 FROOME Chris
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 HORNER Chris
1000 SCHLECK Frank
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 VOECKLER Thomas
500 Navarro Daniel 
500 Moinard Amael 
500 Riblon Christophe
500 Bonnet William

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

3000 – Cavendish
1500 – Costa
1500 – Kristoff
1000 – Gerrans
500 – Cancellara
500 – Voight
500 – Vockler
500 – Roche
500 – Rogers
500 - Terpstra

----------


## tiger

3000
CAVENDISH Mark

3000
KITTEL Marcel

500
KÖNIG Leopold

500
MACHADO Tiago

500
NIEVE Mikel

500
TEN DAM Laurens

500
FRANK Mathias

500
DUMOULIN Tom

500
CANCELLARA Fabian

500
MAJKA Rafal

----------


## pekoni

Team Pekoni - puhtaasti eläinrasvalla! lähtee seuraavalla joukkueella Risto Ulmala tyyppisesti hyvistä tarkkailuasemista.

3000 - KITTEL Marcel
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - PINOT Thibaut 
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - BAKELANTS Jan 
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500–  BOOM Lars

----------


## verano

Liikaa pähkäämättä paras?

Veranon tiimi:
    3000 - SAGAN Peter
    2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
    1000 - BARDET Romain
    1000 - MATTHEWS Michael
    500 - FRANK Mathias
    500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
    500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
    500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
    500 - VOECKLER Thomas
    500 - TAARAMÄE Rein

----------


## JandoA

Kokeillaanpa itsekin kuinka huonosti on mahdollista onnistua.

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - VIVIANI Elia
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - NAVARRO Daniel

----------


## Sergeant

3500 - FROOME Chris
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## ManseMankeli

3000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - SCHLECK Andy
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 -CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## eetteri

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROGERS Michael
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## Tuomo O

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROJAS GIL Jose
500 - SPILAK Simon
500 - OSS Daniel

----------


## epuli

3000 - sagan 
2000 - talansky
1000 - rolland
1000 - kwiatkowski
500 -   westra
500 -   zubeldia
500 -   voigt
500 -   chavanel
500 -   roche
500 -   könig

yht. 10 000

----------


## Indurain

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - BARDET Romain
500  -  PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe
500  - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500  - KIRYJENKA Vasil
500  -  MAJKA Rafal 
500  - TEN TAM Laurens

10 000   8/8

----------


## Googol

> 1000 - MATTHEWS Michael



Matthews ei starttaa.





> Voisi varmaan itsekin nyt kokeilla kun on jo pidemmän aikaa tullut sivusta seurattua.
> 
> 3000 SAGAN Peter
> 1500 KRISTOFF Alexander
> 1500 DEMARE Arnoud
> 1000 ROLLAND Pierre
> 500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
> 500 KANGERT Tanel
> 500 MAJKA Rafal
> ...



1 puuttuu.





> 500 - SPILAK Simon



Spilak päätyi hintapohdinnoissa juuri rajan toiselle puolelle ja maksaa 1000.

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu (2014 edition)
3000 Sagan Peter
2000 Talansky Andrew
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal
1000 Pinot Thibaut
500 Cancellara Fabian
500 Terpstra Niki
500 Thomas Voeckler
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Majka Rafal

----------


## Googol

Matthews -> Kwiatkowski

----------


## verano

MATTHEWS -> DEGENKOLB John

----------


## herne

3000 - CAVENDISH Mark
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - BOUHANNI Nacer
500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - MAJKA Rafal

10000 - Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## YGoo

Vielähän kerkee mukaan:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2500 - GREIPEL Andre
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian

10000 - Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## Googol

> 500 - BOUHANNI Nacer
> 500 - BOASSON HAGEN Edvald



Eivät starttaa.

----------


## ManseMankeli

Mark cavendish--»Peter Sagan

----------


## Tuomo O

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud -> 1000 FUGLSANG Jacob
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROJAS GIL Jose
500 - SPILAK Simon
500 - OSS Daniel

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	KITTEL Marcel
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
4.	35	-	COQUARD Bryan
5.	30	-	ROGERS Michael
6.	25	-	FROOME Christopher
7.	20	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
8.	16	-	VANMARCKE Sep
9.	13	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
10.	10	-	ALBASINI Michael
11.	7	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
12.	5	-	VOSS Paul
13.	3	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
14.	2	-	ELMIGER Martin
15.	1	-	DUMOULIN Samuel

yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VOIGT Jens
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tilanne 

1.	231	pulmark
2.	217	mjjk
3.	193	TetedeCourse
4.	145	J_K
5.	132	Googol
6.	120	jussi kanerva
7.	112	tiger
8.	107	Team Pekoni
9.	105	FatBrolin
10.	97	OK93
11.	95	Tenbosse
12.	90	verano
13.	87	Cybbe
14.	80	epuli
15.	77	Velluz
16.	77	Team Kossu
17.	70	maupa
18.	67	Salaliittoteoria
19.	42	Sergeant
20.	40	herne
21.	37	dreamer
22.	37	eetteri
23.	35	Frosty
24.	35	JandoA
25.	30	Tembest
26.	20	Tuomo O
27.	17	spartacus
28.	12	YGoo
29.	7	Rommeli
30.	7	Centerplace
31.	7	ManseMankeli
32.	7	Indurain
33.	0	Helmez
34.	0	Hippo

----------


## pulmark

> 3000 - KITTEL Marcel
> 3000 - SAGAN Peter
> 500 - COQUARD Bryan
> 500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
> 500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
> 500 - TROFIMOV Yuri
> 500 - YATES Simon
> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
> 500 - ALBASINI Michael
> 500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain



Vaihto 1/8: 500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> 500 - SLAGTER Tom





> * ETAPPI 1* 
> 
> 10. 10 - ALBASINI Michael
> 13. 3 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
> 
> Tilanne 
> 
> 1. 218 pulmark



Albasini, Van Avermaet pinnat +13 ? vai oliko säännöt että max 4 sijoittunutta TOP15 voi saada pinnoja ?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

ensimmäinen vainto:
Cavendish -> Kittel

Näytti hyvältä hetki ennen maalia, mutta sitten Spartacus ajettiin kiinni ja kapteenini kolaroivat keskenään.

----------


## Cybbe

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto (pois_ SAGAN Peter)_
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (pois KITTEL Marcel) (pois DEGENKOLB John)
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin (pois_ VOIGT Jens)
500_ -_ ROCHE Nicolas (pois GREIPEL Andre)
Joukkuetta muutettu 5/8 kertaa

----------


## tiger

Ensimmäinen vaihto koska Manxman rikkoi itsensä:

CAVENDISH 3000 ulos, SAGAN 3000 sisään

----------


## Googol

> Albasini, Van Avermaet pinnat +13 ? vai oliko säännöt että max 4 sijoittunutta TOP15 voi saada pinnoja ?



Unohdin katsoa, onko valintoja muokattu. Korjataan.

----------


## herne

Vaihdot 3/8:
Bouhanni -> TERPSTRA Niki
BOASSON HAGEN -> BOOM Lars
Cavendish -> SAGAN Peter

----------


## J_K

1000 - VIVIANI Elia --> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg


3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
1000 - GERRANS Simon
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin

1/8 9500/10000

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihto 1/8 Cavendish-Sagan eli,

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TUFT Svein
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## verano

Vaihto 1/8:
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein -> 500 - LEMOINE Cyril 

Muu Veranon tiimi:
3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny
500 - VOECKLER Thomas

----------


## maupa

Feillu -> Lemoine

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 1/8  FROOME > SAGAN

Uusi kokoonpano:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 1 ja 2
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein -> 500 COQUARD Bryan
1000 - VIVIANI Elia -> 1000 - BARDET Romain


2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 COQUARD Bryan
1000 - BARDET Romain

----------


## Googol

> _3000 - SAGAN Peter_
> 2500 - GREIPEL Andre
> 1000 - DEGENKOLB John
> _500 - ALBASINI Michael_
> 500 - TERPSTRA Niki
> 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
> 500 - NIEVE Mikel
> 500 - MAJKA Rafal
> 500 - BAKELANTS Jan
> ...



Eli mitä sä nyt teit ja milloin? Merkkaa mieluiten tehdyt vaihdot erikseen ja älä muokkaa viestejä ainakaan enää seuraavan etapin jälkeen, jotta pystyn jälkeenpäin tarkistamaan, mitä on tehty.





> Vaihdot 3/8:
> Bouhanni -> TERPSTRA Niki
> BOASSON HAGEN -> BOOM Lars
> Cavendish -> SAGAN Peter



Bouhanni ja Boasson Hagen menee vielä ilman kulutettua vaihtoa, koska alkuperäiset ajajat eivät olleet mukana.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
3.	50	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	GALLOPIN Tony
6.	25	-	ALBASINI Michael
7.	20	-	TALANSKY Andrew
8.	16	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
9.	13	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
10.	10	-	BARDET Romain
11.	7	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
12.	5	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
13.	3	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
14.	2	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
15.	1	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar

keltainen paita:	25	-	KITTEL Marcel
vihreä paita:	20	-	COQUARD Bryan
pallopaita:	20	-	VOIGT Jens
valkoinen paita:	15	-	SAGAN Peter
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KADRI Blel
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	190	pulmark
2.	145	TetedeCourse
3.	141	epuli
4.	140	J_K
5.	120	Googol
6.	120	Team Kossu
7.	113	eetteri
8.	105	Frosty
9.	105	Tuomo O
10.	105	YGoo
11.	104	Hippo
12.	100	herne
13.	99	Helmez
14.	95	mjjk
15.	85	Cybbe
16.	80	tiger
17.	75	dreamer
18.	72	FatBrolin
19.	60	verano
20.	60	Rommeli
21.	57	Tenbosse
22.	57	maupa
23.	52	Velluz
24.	50	OK93
25.	50	ManseMankeli
26.	47	Salaliittoteoria
27.	45	Team Pekoni
28.	43	spartacus
29.	30	Sergeant
30.	25	jussi kanerva
31.	18	Indurain
32.	12	JandoA
33.	5	Tembest
34.	2	Centerplace

Tilanne 

1.	421	pulmark
2.	338	TetedeCourse
3.	312	mjjk
4.	285	J_K
5.	252	Googol
6.	221	epuli
7.	197	Team Kossu
8.	192	tiger
9.	177	FatBrolin
10.	172	Cybbe
11.	152	Team Pekoni
12.	152	Tenbosse
13.	150	verano
14.	150	eetteri
15.	147	OK93
16.	145	jussi kanerva
17.	140	herne
18.	140	Frosty
19.	129	Velluz
20.	127	maupa
21.	125	Tuomo O
22.	117	YGoo
23.	114	Salaliittoteoria
24.	112	dreamer
25.	104	Hippo
26.	99	Helmez
27.	72	Sergeant
28.	67	Rommeli
29.	60	spartacus
30.	57	ManseMankeli
31.	47	JandoA
32.	35	Tembest
33.	25	Indurain
34.	9	Centerplace

----------


## Tuomo O

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - FUGLSANG Jacob
1000 - GERRANS Simon
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROJAS GIL Jose
500 - SPILAK Simon
500 - OSS Daniel

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## mjjk

Uusi joukkue:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - KITTEL Marcel
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 -CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Kolmannen osuuden jälkeen vaihto 1/8
ROGERS  pois, tilalle COQUARD Bryan

----------


## pulmark

_Muutokset, yhteensä 2/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel_
_3000 - SAGAN Peter_
_500 - COQUARD Bryan_
_500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2)_ 
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin_
_500 - TROFIMOV Yuri_
_500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)_
_500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg_
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
_500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

Merkitsin etapin josta lähtien muutos voimassa sulkuihin, helpottaneeko kirjanpitoa.

1500 - Sacha Modolo vissiin keskeyttänyt 1. etapin jälkeen.

_

----------


## YGoo

Vaihdetaan pari etappia liian myöhään..

2500 - GREIPEL Andre -> 3000 - KITTEL Marcel
1000 - DEGENKOLB John -> 500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - MAJKA Rafal -> 500 - COQUARD Bryan

Joukkue nyt

3000 - KITTEL Marcel
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian

Yhteensä 10 000, Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 1/8
500 Bonnet William-->RENSHAW Mark

3500 FROOME Chris
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 HORNER Chris
1000 SCHLECK Frank
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 VOECKLER Thomas
500 Navarro Daniel 
500 Moinard Amael 
500 Riblon Christophe
500 RENSHAW Mark

----------


## jussi kanerva

vaihto:
dumoulin tom 500> COQUARD Bryan 500

tiimi nyt

kittel marcel 3000
valverde alejandro 2000
rodriguez Joaquim 1500
COQUARD Bryan 500
cancellara fabian 500
riblon christophe 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
rojas j j 500
roche nicolas 500

vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

2. vaihto:  Voight -> Renshaw

Joukkue nyt:
3000 – Kittel
1500 – Costa
1500 – Kristoff
1000 – Gerrans
500 – Cancellara
500 – Renshaw
500 – Voeckler
500 – Roche
500 – Rogers
500 - Terpstra

----------


## eetteri

1. vaihto: 1000 - DEGENKOLB John -> 500 RENSHAW Mark

tulee:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 RENSHAW Mark
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROGERS Michael
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## FatBrolin

FatBrolin :

3000- SAGAN Peter
1500- VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
1500- DEMARE Arnoud
1000- BARDET Romain
500– RIBLON Christophe
500– TROFIMOV Yuri
500– ROGERS Michael
500- BAKELANTS Jan
500– NIEVE Mikel
*500– KANGERT Tanel -----> <------- 500 - COQUARD Bryan
*
Eli Kangert pois ja Coquard sisään. 1/8

----------


## dreamer

Vaihtoon:
500 - KÖNIG Leopold --> 500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - FRANK Mathias --> 500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain --> 500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich

Joukkue:
3500 - FROOME Chris
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - SLAGTER Tom
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 2/8 TAARAMÄE > ROLLAND

Uusi kokoonpano:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Ja

----------


## maupa

Chavanel -> Coquard

----------


## Googol

Gerrans -> Renshaw

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	KITTEL Marcel
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	RENSHAW Mark
4.	35	-	COQUARD Bryan
5.	30	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
6.	25	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
7.	20	-	HAUSSLER Heinrich
8.	16	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
9.	13	-	FEILLU Romain
10.	10	-	OSS Daniel
11.	7	-	DEMPSTER Zakkari
12.	5	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
14.	2	-	DEMARE Arnaud
15.	1	-	ALBASINI Michael

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BARTA Jan
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	247	pulmark
2.	211	TetedeCourse
3.	196	J_K
4.	190	mjjk
5.	190	tiger
6.	166	verano
7.	155	Googol
8.	141	Tenbosse
9.	136	herne
10.	130	Salaliittoteoria
11.	122	OK93
12.	116	jussi kanerva
13.	110	maupa
14.	107	FatBrolin
15.	100	Team Pekoni
16.	95	Cybbe
17.	90	epuli
18.	90	Team Kossu
19.	90	Velluz
20.	90	Sergeant
21.	90	ManseMankeli
22.	90	Centerplace
23.	56	Tuomo O
24.	55	Helmez
25.	32	eetteri
26.	25	Frosty
27.	25	YGoo
28.	18	Hippo
29.	17	Rommeli
30.	5	Tembest
31.	5	Indurain
32.	0	dreamer
33.	0	spartacus
34.	0	JandoA

Tilanne 

1.	668	pulmark
2.	549	TetedeCourse
3.	502	mjjk
4.	481	J_K
5.	407	Googol
6.	382	tiger
7.	316	verano
8.	311	epuli
9.	293	Tenbosse
10.	287	Team Kossu
11.	284	FatBrolin
12.	276	herne
13.	269	OK93
14.	267	Cybbe
15.	261	jussi kanerva
16.	252	Team Pekoni
17.	244	Salaliittoteoria
18.	237	maupa
19.	219	Velluz
20.	182	eetteri
21.	181	Tuomo O
22.	165	Frosty
23.	162	Sergeant
24.	154	Helmez
25.	147	ManseMankeli
26.	142	YGoo
27.	122	Hippo
28.	112	dreamer
29.	99	Centerplace
30.	84	Rommeli
31.	60	spartacus
32.	47	JandoA
33.	40	Tembest
34.	30	Indurain

----------


## mjjk

Uusi joukkue:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - KITTEL Marcel
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Neljännen osuuden jälkeen vaihto 2/8
MAJKA  pois, tilalle RENSHAW Mark

----------


## Tuomo O

Tulee huonosti luettua ketjua. Ylläpitäjän pyynnöstä vaihto, joka ei kuluta kiintiötä:
SPILAK -> RENSHAW Mark

----------


## Rommeli

> 1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
> 1000 - BARDET Romain
> 1000 - HORNER Chris
>  1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
>  1000 - PINOT Thibaut
> 1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
> 1000 - SCHLECK Andy 
>  1000 - SCHLECK Frank
> 1000 - DEGENKOLB John
> 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian



Vaihto 1/8:
1000 - SCHLECK Andy -> 500 - TERPSTRA Niki

1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - HORNER Chris
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre 
 1000 - SCHLECK Frank
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## mjjk

Uusi joukkue:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
3000 - KITTEL Marcel
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vielä toinenkin vaihto ennen päivän mukulakiviä 3/8
KÖNIG  pois, tilalle TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## FatBrolin

> FatBrolin :
> 
> 3000- SAGAN Peter
> 1500- VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
> 1500- DEMARE Arnoud
> 1000- BARDET Romain
> *500– RIBLON Christophe -----><------ 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian*
> 500– TROFIMOV Yuri
> 500– ROGERS Michael
> ...

----------


## JandoA

Paranisiko vaihtamalla?

3500 - FROOME Chris
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - VIVIANI Elia  ---> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein  ---> 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - NAVARRO Daniel

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## pulmark

_Muutokset, yhteensä 3/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel_
_3000 - SAGAN Peter_
_500 - COQUARD Bryan_
_500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5)_ 
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin_
_500 - TROFIMOV Yuri_
_500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)_
_500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg_
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
_500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
_

----------


## maupa

Gerrans -> Kwiatkowski

----------


## jussi kanerva

vaihdot:
VALVERDE Alejandro 2000 > NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
RODRIGUEZ Joaquim 1500 > BARDET Romain 1000

tiimi nyt

kittel marcel 3000
NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
BARDET Romain 1000
COQUARD Bryan 500
cancellara fabian 500
riblon christophe 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
rojas j j 500
roche nicolas 500

vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 2ja3/8
3500 FROOME Chris-->CONTADOR Alberto
1500 RODRIGUEZ Joaquim-->PORTE Richie

3500 CONTADOR Alberto
1500 PORTE Richie
1000 HORNER Chris
1000 SCHLECK Frank
500 ROCHE Nicolas
500 VOECKLER Thomas
500 Navarro Daniel 
500 Moinard Amael 
500 Riblon Christophe
500 RENSHAW Mark

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	KITTEL Marcel
2.	70	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	COQUARD Bryan
6.	25	-	GREIPEL André
7.	20	-	RENSHAW Mark
8.	16	-	VAN POPPEL Danny
9.	13	-	CIMOLAI Davide
10.	10	-	OSS Daniel
11.	7	-	HAUSSLER Heinrich
12.	5	-	ALBASINI Michael
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
14.	2	-	FEILLU Romain
15.	1	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	VOECKLER Thomas
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	216	pulmark
2.	200	Salaliittoteoria
3.	195	mjjk
4.	185	YGoo
5.	175	Googol
6.	175	OK93
7.	168	J_K
8.	161	TetedeCourse
9.	155	tiger
10.	150	FatBrolin
11.	140	jussi kanerva
12.	125	herne
13.	116	verano
14.	110	Team Pekoni
15.	105	maupa
16.	100	eetteri
17.	77	Tenbosse
18.	65	Team Kossu
19.	65	Sergeant
20.	65	ManseMankeli
21.	65	Centerplace
22.	65	Rommeli
23.	60	Cybbe
24.	60	Frosty
25.	57	dreamer
26.	55	epuli
27.	55	Velluz
28.	50	Helmez
29.	40	Tuomo O
30.	35	Tembest
31.	30	Indurain
32.	10	JandoA
33.	7	Hippo
34.	0	spartacus

Tilanne 

1.	884	pulmark
2.	710	TetedeCourse
3.	697	mjjk
4.	649	J_K
5.	582	Googol
6.	537	tiger
7.	444	OK93
8.	444	Salaliittoteoria
9.	434	FatBrolin
10.	432	verano
11.	401	herne
12.	401	jussi kanerva
13.	370	Tenbosse
14.	366	epuli
15.	362	Team Pekoni
16.	352	Team Kossu
17.	342	maupa
18.	327	Cybbe
19.	327	YGoo
20.	282	eetteri
21.	274	Velluz
22.	227	Sergeant
23.	225	Frosty
24.	221	Tuomo O
25.	212	ManseMankeli
26.	204	Helmez
27.	169	dreamer
28.	164	Centerplace
29.	149	Rommeli
30.	129	Hippo
31.	75	Tembest
32.	60	spartacus
33.	60	Indurain
34.	57	JandoA

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	BOOM Lars
2.	70	-	FUGLSANG Jakob
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	SAGAN Peter
5.	30	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
6.	25	-	KEUKELEIRE Jens
7.	20	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
8.	16	-	WESTRA Lieuwe
9.	13	-	TRENTIN Matteo
10.	10	-	LEMOINE Cyril
11.	7	-	PORSEV Alexander
12.	5	-	HAYMAN Mathew
13.	3	-	VANMARCKE Sep
14.	2	-	BAKELANTS Jan
15.	1	-	RENSHAW Mark

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	WESTRA Lieuwe
paras joukkue:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	306	Tuomo O
2.	211	eetteri
3.	205	herne
4.	205	Indurain
5.	185	J_K
6.	132	Team Pekoni
7.	130	verano
8.	126	Hippo
9.	113	YGoo
10.	106	Googol
11.	106	epuli
12.	105	Team Kossu
13.	102	FatBrolin
14.	90	OK93
15.	87	Cybbe
16.	87	Sergeant
17.	87	ManseMankeli
18.	86	pulmark
19.	86	mjjk
20.	85	TetedeCourse
21.	85	tiger
22.	85	Tenbosse
23.	85	maupa
24.	85	Velluz
25.	85	Centerplace
26.	80	Frosty
27.	65	Rommeli
28.	51	dreamer
29.	50	JandoA
30.	35	Helmez
31.	32	spartacus
32.	31	Salaliittoteoria
33.	30	jussi kanerva
34.	1	Tembest

Tilanne 

1.	970	pulmark
2.	834	J_K
3.	795	TetedeCourse
4.	783	mjjk
5.	688	Googol
6.	622	tiger
7.	606	herne
8.	562	verano
9.	536	FatBrolin
10.	534	OK93
11.	527	Tuomo O
12.	494	Team Pekoni
13.	493	eetteri
14.	475	Salaliittoteoria
15.	472	epuli
16.	457	Team Kossu
17.	455	Tenbosse
18.	440	YGoo
19.	431	jussi kanerva
20.	427	maupa
21.	414	Cybbe
22.	359	Velluz
23.	314	Sergeant
24.	305	Frosty
25.	299	ManseMankeli
26.	265	Indurain
27.	255	Hippo
28.	249	Centerplace
29.	239	Helmez
30.	220	dreamer
31.	214	Rommeli
32.	107	JandoA
33.	92	spartacus
34.	76	Tembest

----------


## dreamer

Froomen keskeytyksen jälkeen joukkue uusiksi:

Vaihtoon:
3500 - FROOME Chris -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich -> 1500 - PORTE Richie

Joukkue:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - SLAGTER Tom

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## pekoni

3000 - KITTEL Marcel
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1000 - DEGENKOLB John --> 1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (1/8)
1000 - PINOT Thibaut 
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - BAKELANTS Jan 
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500–  BOOM Lars

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 3/8 TALANSKY > NIBALI
Vaihto 4/8 MARTIN > TAARAMÄE

Uusi kokoonpano:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
500 -  TAARAMÄE Rein
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

3. vaihto: Terpstra -> Coquard

Joukkue nyt:
3000 – Kittel
1500 – Costa
1500 – Kristoff
1000 – Gerrans
500 – Cancellara
500 – Renshaw
500 – Voeckler
500 – Roche
500 – Rogers
500 - Coquard

----------


## JandoA

Vaihdot:
3/8 FROOME ---> NIBALI
4/8 CANCELLARA ---> PORTE

Joukkue nyt:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - COSTA Rui
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - NAVARRO Daniel

----------


## ManseMankeli

Andy Schleck--> KWIATKOWSKI Michal

Nyt siis
3000 – Peter sagan
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 -CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## Googol

Kristoff -> Nibali
Degenkolb -> Lemoine

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	50	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
4.	35	-	RENSHAW Mark
5.	30	-	SAGAN Peter
6.	25	-	FEILLU Romain
7.	20	-	VEELERS Tom
8.	16	-	COQUARD Bryan
9.	13	-	VANMARCKE Sep
10.	10	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
11.	7	-	OSS Daniel
12.	5	-	LEMOINE Cyril
13.	3	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
14.	2	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
15.	1	-	FUGLSANG Jakob

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MATE MARDONES Luis Angel
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	168	Googol
2.	152	Cybbe
3.	146	J_K
4.	144	pulmark
5.	137	herne
6.	132	OK93
7.	125	Frosty
8.	123	Salaliittoteoria
9.	118	Indurain
10.	106	maupa
11.	103	mjjk
12.	93	dreamer
13.	90	Tuomo O
14.	87	Sergeant
15.	78	YGoo
16.	77	verano
17.	77	Team Kossu
18.	75	epuli
19.	68	FatBrolin
20.	67	eetteri
21.	67	ManseMankeli
22.	64	Tenbosse
23.	62	Velluz
24.	60	TetedeCourse
25.	52	tiger
26.	52	Centerplace
27.	46	Hippo
28.	43	jussi kanerva
29.	40	JandoA
30.	40	Tembest
31.	36	Helmez
32.	17	Rommeli
33.	3	Team Pekoni
34.	2	spartacus

Tilanne 

1.	1114	pulmark
2.	980	J_K
3.	886	mjjk
4.	856	Googol
5.	855	TetedeCourse
6.	743	herne
7.	674	tiger
8.	666	OK93
9.	639	verano
10.	617	Tuomo O
11.	604	FatBrolin
12.	598	Salaliittoteoria
13.	587	Cybbe
14.	560	eetteri
15.	547	epuli
16.	534	Team Kossu
17.	533	maupa
18.	519	Tenbosse
19.	518	YGoo
20.	497	Team Pekoni
21.	474	jussi kanerva
22.	430	Frosty
23.	421	Velluz
24.	401	Sergeant
25.	383	Indurain
26.	366	ManseMankeli
27.	313	dreamer
28.	301	Hippo
29.	301	Centerplace
30.	275	Helmez
31.	231	Rommeli
32.	147	JandoA
33.	116	Tembest
34.	94	spartacus

----------


## J_K

1000 - DEGENKOLB John --> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - GERRANS Simon
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin

2/8  9500/10000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

4. vaihto: Gerrans -> Kwiatkowski
5. vaihto: Roche -> Albasini

Joukkue nyt:
3000 – Kittel
1500 – Costa
1500 – Kristoff
1000 – Kwiatkowski
500 – Cancellara
500 – Renshaw
500 – Voeckler
500 – Albasini
500 – Rogers
500 - Coquard

----------


## eetteri

Vaihto 2 - ROLLAND Pierre -> KWIATKOWSKI Michal
Vaihto 3 - DEMARE Arnoud -> KRISTOFF Alexander

--->

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 – ROGERS Michael
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - TERPSTRA Niki

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu pari vaihtoa, eli:
Talansky -> Nibali
Pinot > Thomas
Joukkue nyt
3000 Sagan Peter
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Cancellara Fabian
500 Terpstra Niki
500 Thomas Voeckler
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Majka Rafal

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 2/8: Fugulsang ja Degengolb ulos -2000, Porte ja Atapuma sisään +2000

2000 Talansky Andrew 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1500 Porte Richie
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal 
500 Westra Lieuwe 
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca 
500 Yates Simon
500 Atapuma John Darwin

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vaihdot 1-2/8: 

3000 - KITTEL Marcel --> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
500 - MAJKA Rafal --> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal

Uusi jengi:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - MACHADO Tiago
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROJAS J -J
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000 - vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Indurain

Vaihdot 1-2
GREIPEL Andre 2500 > COSTA Rui 1500
BENNATI Daniele 500 > PORTE Richie 1500

----------


## Indurain

Vaihdot 1-2
GREIPEL Andre 2500 > COSTA Rui 1500
BENNATI Daniele 500 > PORTE Richie 1500

----------


## mjjk

Uusi joukkue:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 - CONTADOR Alberto
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - FRANK Mathias
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihdot nyt 5/8
SAGAN  pois, tilalle NIBALI ja KITTEL pois ja tilalle CONTADOR

----------


## Hippo

> Vaihdot 2/8: Fugulsang ja Degengolb ulos -2000, Porte ja Atapuma sisään +2000



No ni se meni Atapuman kanssa päin helvettiä, äijä poistui kisasta. En tiedä oikein teinkö vaihdon ennen starttia vai vasta sen jo tapahduttua, eli tuliko se jo tälle perjantaille voimaan... ei se niin justiinsa, vaihtoja kun on vielä monta käytettäväksi.

Kuitenkin: 3/8 Atapuma ulos -500, Chavanel sisään +500 ja joukkue täten

2000 Talansky Andrew 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1500 Porte Richie
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal 
500 Westra Lieuwe 
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca 
500 Yates Simon
500 Chavanel Sylvain

----------


## J_K

1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander --> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - GERRANS Simon --> 500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin --> 500 - DUMOULIN Tom

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian


5/8 10000

----------


## pulmark

_Muutokset, yhteensä 4/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (8)_
_3000 - SAGAN Peter_
_500 - COQUARD Bryan_
_500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5)_ 
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin_
_500 - TROFIMOV Yuri_
_500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)_
_500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg_
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
_500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain_

----------


## verano

Kaksi vaihtoa:
1000 - DEGENKOLB John    -> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny    -> 500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

Muu joukkue.
3000 - SAGAN Peter        
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro    
1000 - BARDET Romain        
500 - FRANK Mathias        
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin    
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian    
500 - VOECKLER Thomas     
500 - LEMOINE Cyril

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

6. vaihto: Kittel -> Contador
7. vaihto: Kristoff -> Bardet

Joukkue nyt:
3500 – Contador
1500 – Costa
1000 – Bardet
1000 – Kwiatkowski
500 – Cancellara
500 – Renshaw
500 – Voeckler
500 – Albasini
500 – Rogers
500 - Coquard

----------


## tiger

Vaihdot  2 ja 3: Kittel ja Sagan ulos, Contador ja Nibali sisään. Jengi nyt:

3500 CONTADOR Alberto
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 MACHADO Tiago
500 NIEVE Mikel
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 FRANK Mathias
500 DUMOULIN Tom
500 CANCELLARA Fabian
500 MAJKA Rafal

10000

----------


## Cybbe

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto (pois_ SAGAN Peter)_
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (pois KITTEL Marcel) (pois DEGENKOLB John)
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500_ -_ PERAUD Jean Christophe (pois BAKELANTS Jan)
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin (pois_ VOIGT Jens)
500_ -_ ROCHE Nicolas (pois GREIPEL Andre)
Joukkuetta muutettu 6/8 kertaa

----------


## mjjk

Uusi joukkue:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 - CONTADOR Alberto
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - LEMOINE Cyril
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Viimehetken vaihto kun Frank meni keskeyttämään eilen.
Vaihdot nyt 6/8
FRANK  pois, tilalle LEMOINE

----------


## pulmark

_Muutokset 8. etapin jälkeen, yhteensä 5/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (8)_
_3000 - SAGAN Peter_
_500 - COQUARD Bryan_
_500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5) -> KADRI Blel (9)_ 
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin_
_500 - TROFIMOV Yuri_
_500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)_
_500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg_
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
_500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain_

----------


## Frosty

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - PORTE Richie (2500 - GREIPEL Andre ulos)
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro (1000 - DEGENKOLB John ulos)
1000 - PINOT Thibaut (1000 - ROLLAND Pierre ulos)
500– ROGERS Michael
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500– NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot: 3/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	TRENTIN Matteo
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	GALLOPIN Tony
4.	35	-	DUMOULIN Tom
5.	30	-	GERRANS Simon
6.	25	-	OSS Daniel
7.	20	-	GAUTIER Cyril
8.	16	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
9.	13	-	VANMARCKE Sep
10.	10	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
11.	7	-	REZA Kevin
12.	5	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
13.	3	-	VICHOT Arthur
14.	2	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
15.	1	-	BARDET Romain

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ELMIGER Martin
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM EUROPCAR

Tulokset 

1.	155	Googol
2.	151	Team Kossu
3.	150	J_K
4.	141	pulmark
5.	141	Sergeant
6.	130	maupa
7.	126	epuli
8.	125	tiger
9.	122	Tenbosse
10.	121	verano
11.	115	ManseMankeli
12.	111	OK93
13.	108	Velluz
14.	105	herne
15.	100	mjjk
16.	100	TetedeCourse
17.	100	Tuomo O
18.	97	Centerplace
19.	96	FatBrolin
20.	90	Cybbe
21.	56	Helmez
22.	52	JandoA
23.	45	dreamer
24.	40	eetteri
25.	40	YGoo
26.	36	jussi kanerva
27.	35	Frosty
28.	27	Salaliittoteoria
29.	21	Indurain
30.	21	Rommeli
31.	15	Hippo
32.	5	Team Pekoni
33.	5	Tembest
34.	0	spartacus

Tilanne 

1.	1255	pulmark
2.	1130	J_K
3.	1011	Googol
4.	986	mjjk
5.	955	TetedeCourse
6.	848	herne
7.	799	tiger
8.	777	OK93
9.	760	verano
10.	717	Tuomo O
11.	700	FatBrolin
12.	685	Team Kossu
13.	677	Cybbe
14.	673	epuli
15.	663	maupa
16.	641	Tenbosse
17.	625	Salaliittoteoria
18.	600	eetteri
19.	558	YGoo
20.	542	Sergeant
21.	529	Velluz
22.	510	jussi kanerva
23.	502	Team Pekoni
24.	481	ManseMankeli
25.	465	Frosty
26.	404	Indurain
27.	398	Centerplace
28.	358	dreamer
29.	331	Helmez
30.	316	Hippo
31.	252	Rommeli
32.	199	JandoA
33.	121	Tembest
34.	94	spartacus

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	KADRI Blel
2.	70	-	CONTADOR VELASCO Alberto
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	PORTE Richie
5.	30	-	PINOT Thibaut
6.	25	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
7.	20	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
8.	16	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
9.	13	-	BARDET Romain
10.	10	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
11.	7	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
12.	5	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
13.	3	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
14.	2	-	TERPSTRA Niki
15.	1	-	FEILLU Brice

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	LEMOINE Cyril
valkoinen paita:	15	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	KADRI Blel
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	167	mjjk
2.	160	Googol
3.	150	Cybbe
4.	148	tiger
5.	138	JandoA
6.	130	dreamer
7.	125	pulmark
8.	122	Team Kossu
9.	115	maupa
10.	110	J_K
11.	110	TetedeCourse
12.	110	Tuomo O
13.	110	Tembest
14.	108	Salaliittoteoria
15.	108	eetteri
16.	108	Sergeant
17.	100	spartacus
18.	98	jussi kanerva
19.	93	verano
20.	91	Indurain
21.	86	Helmez
22.	83	Hippo
23.	78	YGoo
24.	78	Frosty
25.	75	Tenbosse
26.	67	herne
27.	65	Rommeli
28.	45	epuli
29.	40	FatBrolin
30.	35	OK93
31.	35	Velluz
32.	35	Team Pekoni
33.	35	ManseMankeli
34.	30	Centerplace

Tilanne 

1.	1380	pulmark
2.	1240	J_K
3.	1171	Googol
4.	1153	mjjk
5.	1065	TetedeCourse
6.	947	tiger
7.	915	herne
8.	853	verano
9.	827	Tuomo O
10.	827	Cybbe
11.	812	OK93
12.	807	Team Kossu
13.	778	maupa
14.	740	FatBrolin
15.	733	Salaliittoteoria
16.	718	epuli
17.	716	Tenbosse
18.	708	eetteri
19.	650	Sergeant
20.	636	YGoo
21.	608	jussi kanerva
22.	564	Velluz
23.	543	Frosty
24.	537	Team Pekoni
25.	516	ManseMankeli
26.	495	Indurain
27.	488	dreamer
28.	428	Centerplace
29.	417	Helmez
30.	399	Hippo
31.	337	JandoA
32.	317	Rommeli
33.	231	Tembest
34.	194	spartacus

----------


## mjjk

Kulutetaanpa näitä vaihtoja taas.
Uusi joukkue:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
3500 - CONTADOR Alberto
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - LEMOINE Cyril
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– KADRI Blel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas


Vaihdot nyt 7/8
COQUARD  pois, tilalle KADRI Blel

----------


## verano

Neljäs vaihto:
500 - FRANK Mathias - > 500 – COQUARD Bryan

----------


## verano

Neljäs vaihto:
500 - FRANK Mathias - > 500 – COQUARD Bryan

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 5/8 SAGAN > CONTATOR
Vaihto 6/8 ROLAND > TERPSTRA

Uusi kokoonpano:

3500 - CONTATOR Alperto
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## tiger

Vaihdot 4 ja 5: FRANK ja CANCELLARA pois, PERAUD J-C ja GADRET John sisään.
Tiimi nyt:
3500 CONTADOR Alberto
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 MACHADO Tiago
500 NIEVE Mikel
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 PERAUD, Jean-Christophe
500 DUMOULIN Tom
500 GADRET,  John
500 MAJKA Rafal

10000

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu kolmas vaihto
Majka ulos, Riblon sisään
Joukkue nyt
3000 Sagan Peter
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Cancellara Fabian
500 Terpstra Niki
500 Voeckler Thomas
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Riblon Christoph

----------


## ManseMankeli

Nyt siis (vaihdot 5/8)
 3000 – Peter sagan
 1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim  --> 2500 Nibali Vincenzo
 1000 - ROLLAND Pierre --> 500 Blel Kadri
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - MARTIN Tony -->500 Tony Gallopin
 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
 500 - MAJKA Rafal
 500 - VOECKLER Thomas
 500 - ROCHE Nicolas
 500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## ManseMankeli

Nyt siis (vaihdot 5/8)
 3000 – Peter sagan
 1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim  --> 2500 Nibali Vincenzo
 1000 - ROLLAND Pierre --> 500 Blel Kadri
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - MARTIN Tony -->500 Tony Gallopin
 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
 500 - MAJKA Rafal
 500 - VOECKLER Thomas
 500 - ROCHE Nicolas
 500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## Cybbe

PERAUD Jean Christophe (pois BAKELANTS Jan)

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 3:
500 - FRANK Mathias -> 500 KADRI Blel


Joukkue nyt: 
 2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 COQUARD Bryan
1000 - BARDET Romain 
500 -  KADRI Blel

----------


## Cybbe

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto (pois_ SAGAN Peter)_
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (pois KITTEL Marcel) (pois DEGENKOLB John)
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500_ - PERAUD Jean Christophe (pois BAKELANTS Jan)
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin (pois VOIGT Jens)
500 - ROCHE Nicolas (pois GREIPEL Andre)
Joukkuetta muutettu 6/8 kertaa_

----------


## Helmez

.....................................

----------


## Helmez

.....................................

----------


## J_K

500 - CANCELLARA Fabian --> 500 – KADRI Blel



3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 – KADRI Blel


6/8 10000

----------


## Helmez

.........................................

----------


## Helmez

.....................................

----------


## Helmez

...........................................

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 2 ja 3/8 Degenkolb - Kwiakowski ja Rodriquez - Porte, eli

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - KWIAKOWSKI Michal
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TUFT Svein
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## Cybbe

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (pois KITTEL Marcel) (pois DEGENKOLB John)
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro (pois CONTADOR Alberto) (pois_ SAGAN Peter)_
1500 - VAN GAREDEREN Tejay (pois CANCELLARA Fabian)_
500 - ALBASINI Michael_
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500_ - PERAUD Jean Christophe (pois BAKELANTS Jan)
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin (pois VOIGT Jens)
500 - ROCHE Nicolas (pois GREIPEL Andre)
Joukkuetta muutettu 8/8 kertaa_

----------


## Googol

Frank -> Kadri

----------


## Googol

Frank->Kadri

----------


## maupa

Lemoine -> Kadri

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vaihto 3/8: 

500 - FRANK Mathias --> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony

Uusi jengi:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - MACHADO Tiago
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROJAS J -J
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000 - vaihdot 3/8

----------


## J_K

Menee vaihdot sen verran pieleen, että on ihan sama tehdä toiseksi viimeinen vaihto.

500 - HAUSSLER Heinrich --> 500 - GALLOPIN Tony

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 – KADRI Blel


7/8 10000

----------


## FatBrolin

_1234567890_

----------


## FatBrolin

_1234567890_

----------


## FatBrolin

_1234567890_

----------


## FatBrolin

_FatBrolin

_*3000- SAGAN Peter ------><------- 3500 CONTADOR Alberto
**1500- VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen ------><------- 1000 - PINOT Thibaut*
*1500- DEMARE Arnoud -----><------- 1500 - PORTE Richie*
1000- BARDET Romain
*500 - CANCELLARA FABIAN ------><------ 500 - RIBLON Christophe*
500– TROFIMOV Yuri
500– ROGERS Michael
500- BAKELANTS Jan
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - COQUARD Bryan

Pois : Sagan, Van Den Broeck, Demare ja Cancellara

Tilalle : Contador, Pinot, Porte, Riblon

----------


## maupa

König -> Gallopin

----------


## spartacus

3500 - CONTADOR Alberto -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew -> 1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - VOIGT Jens -> 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan -> 1000 - MARTIN Tony
500 - FRANK Mathias -> 1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## mjjk

Nyt ei loppunut rahat vaan vaihdot. Harmittaa muutama turha ja hyödytön vaihto.
Uusi joukkue:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - LEMOINE Cyril
500 - VOIGT Jens
500– KADRI Blel
500 - ROCHE Nicolas


Vaihdot käytetty, eli nällä pyristellään loppuun...
CONTADOR in keskeytettyä paikan ottaa RODRIGUEZ

----------


## Rommeli

> Vaihto 1/8:
> 1000 - SCHLECK Andy -> 500 - TERPSTRA Niki
> 
> 1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
> 1000 - BARDET Romain
> 1000 - HORNER Chris
>  1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
>  1000 - PINOT Thibaut
> 1000 - ROLLAND Pierre 
> ...



Vaihdot 2/8, 3/8 ja 4/8
1500 - DEMARE Arnoud -> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - DEGENKOLB John -> 1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
500 - TERPSTRA Niki -> 500 - PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe

Joukkue nyt:

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - HORNER Chris
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre 
 1000 - SCHLECK Frank
1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe

----------


## Tenbosse

> 3000 Sagan
> 2000 Valverde
> 1500 Costa Rui
> 500 Cancellara
> 500 Rojas
> 500 Thomas Geraint
> 500 Hausler
> 500 Peraud
> 500 Oss
> 500 Frank Mathias



Pois: Hauslerr, Cancellara, Frank
Sisään: Visconti, Roche, Rogers

----------


## OK93

1. lepopäivän vaihdot:
ulos:
3000 SAGAN Peter
1500 KRISTOFF Alexander
1500 DEMARE Arnoud

sisään:
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 PORTE Richie
1000 BARDET Romain

-----------------------

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 PORTE Richie
1000 BARDET Romain
1000 ROLLAND Pierre
500 CANCELLARA Fabian
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 RIBLON Christophe
500 TROFIMOV Yuri

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 4ja5/8
3500 CONTADOR Alberto-->2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 ROCHE Nicolas-->1500 VAN GAREDEREN Tejay

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 PORTE Richie
1500 VAN GAREDEREN Tejay
1000 HORNER Chris
1000 SCHLECK Frank
500 VOECKLER Thomas
500 Navarro Daniel 
500 Moinard Amael 
500 Riblon Christophe
500 RENSHAW Mark

----------


## dreamer

Vaihtoon:
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew -> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal -> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut

Joukkue:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - SLAGTER Tom

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## maupa

Tämä olisi pitänyt tehdä heti kun Froome keskeytti: Van den Broeck -> Porte

----------


## dreamer

Jahas, Spartacus jättää leikin kesken... Onneksi on vielä yksi vaihto jäljellä

Vaihtoon:
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 500 - KADRI Blel

Joukkue:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500 - KADRI Blel
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - SLAGTER Tom

Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## OK93

Jahas, otetaankin sitten vielä neljäntenä vaihtona Cancellara -> Rodriquez.

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 PORTE Richie
1500 RODRIQUEZ Joaquim
1000 BARDET Romain
1000 ROLLAND Pierre
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 RIBLON Christophe
500 TROFIMOV Yuri

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan:

talansky 2000 -> nibali 2500
rolland 1000 -> gallopin 500
westra 500 -> coquard 500

Eli:

3000 - sagan
2500 - nibali
500  - gallopin
1000 - kwiatkowski
500 - coquard
500 - zubeldia
500 - voigt
500 - chavanel
500 - roche
500 - könig

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Googol

Kwiatkowski -> Bardet
Cancellara -> Nieve

----------


## FatBrolin

FatBrolin

Voihan Contador sentään  :Irvistys:  Vika vaihto ja tässä joutuu olemaan vähän niinkuin Rogers(?) eilen ja taputtamaan Bertietä selälle ja ottamaan uutta miestä tilalle. Eli 3500 - CONTADOR Alberto <-> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo

Lopullinen joukkue viimeisen vaihdon jälkeen.

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - TROFIMOV Yuri
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - COQUARD Bryan

----------


## verano

Vaihto 5/8:
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian    ->    500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe

muu joukkue:
3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 – COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - LEMOINE Cyril

----------


## TetedeCourse

Vaihto 4-6/8: 

500 - CANCELLARA Fabian --> 500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal --> 1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - MACHADO Tiago --> 500 - COQUARD Bryan

Uusi jengi:

3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - ROJAS J -J
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg

10 000 - vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihto 4/8 Tuft - Péraud

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - KWIAKOWSKI Michal
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
500 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	MARTIN Tony
2.	70	-	CANCELLARA Fabian
3.	50	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
4.	35	-	DUMOULIN Tom
5.	30	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
6.	25	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
7.	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
8.	16	-	CHEREL Mickaël
9.	13	-	FEILLU Brice
10.	10	-	MACHADO Tiago
11.	7	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
12.	5	-	NAVARRO GARCIA Daniel
13.	3	-	VALLS FERRI Rafael
14.	2	-	GAUTIER Cyril
15.	1	-	PAULINHO Sergio Miguel Moreira

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	KADRI Blel
valkoinen paita:	15	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MARTIN Tony
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	215	TetedeCourse
2.	185	verano
3.	170	J_K
4.	160	Googol
5.	155	ManseMankeli
6.	145	pulmark
7.	135	Tuomo O
8.	135	Team Kossu
9.	130	herne
10.	130	jussi kanerva
11.	125	Cybbe
12.	120	mjjk
13.	120	Tenbosse
14.	115	dreamer
15.	110	eetteri
16.	110	Centerplace
17.	105	Indurain
18.	95	OK93
19.	95	FatBrolin
20.	95	Sergeant
21.	95	YGoo
22.	90	Salaliittoteoria
23.	90	Velluz
24.	90	Rommeli
25.	80	Helmez
26.	75	tiger
27.	75	Team Pekoni
28.	70	spartacus
29.	65	maupa
30.	50	JandoA
31.	35	epuli
32.	25	Frosty
33.	15	Hippo
34.	10	Tembest

Tilanne 

1.	1525	pulmark
2.	1410	J_K
3.	1331	Googol
4.	1280	TetedeCourse
5.	1273	mjjk
6.	1045	herne
7.	1038	verano
8.	1022	tiger
9.	962	Tuomo O
10.	952	Cybbe
11.	942	Team Kossu
12.	907	OK93
13.	843	maupa
14.	836	Tenbosse
15.	835	FatBrolin
16.	823	Salaliittoteoria
17.	818	eetteri
18.	753	epuli
19.	745	Sergeant
20.	738	jussi kanerva
21.	731	YGoo
22.	671	ManseMankeli
23.	654	Velluz
24.	612	Team Pekoni
25.	603	dreamer
26.	600	Indurain
27.	568	Frosty
28.	538	Centerplace
29.	497	Helmez
30.	414	Hippo
31.	407	Rommeli
32.	387	JandoA
33.	264	spartacus
34.	241	Tembest

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
4.	35	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
5.	30	-	BARDET Romain
6.	25	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
7.	20	-	PORTE Richie
8.	16	-	KONIG Leopold
9.	13	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
10.	10	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
11.	7	-	NAVARRO GARCIA Daniel
12.	5	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
13.	3	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
14.	2	-	GADRET John
15.	1	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar

keltainen paita:	25	-	GALLOPIN Tony
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MARTIN Tony
valkoinen paita:	15	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	MARTIN Tony
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	250	Frosty
2.	196	Googol
3.	181	J_K
4.	176	TetedeCourse
5.	176	JandoA
6.	175	maupa
7.	171	Helmez
8.	168	tiger
9.	165	Tuomo O
10.	165	ManseMankeli
11.	156	Team Kossu
12.	156	jussi kanerva
13.	150	Cybbe
14.	140	eetteri
15.	140	dreamer
16.	130	FatBrolin
17.	126	YGoo
18.	125	pulmark
19.	120	verano
20.	120	Rommeli
21.	113	Tenbosse
22.	110	Sergeant
23.	105	mjjk
24.	105	herne
25.	103	Indurain
26.	75	Team Pekoni
27.	70	spartacus
28.	65	Hippo
29.	63	Centerplace
30.	53	Salaliittoteoria
31.	52	epuli
32.	52	Velluz
33.	32	Tembest
34.	25	OK93

Tilanne 

1.	1650	pulmark
2.	1591	J_K
3.	1527	Googol
4.	1456	TetedeCourse
5.	1378	mjjk
6.	1190	tiger
7.	1158	verano
8.	1150	herne
9.	1127	Tuomo O
10.	1102	Cybbe
11.	1098	Team Kossu
12.	1018	maupa
13.	965	FatBrolin
14.	958	eetteri
15.	949	Tenbosse
16.	932	OK93
17.	894	jussi kanerva
18.	876	Salaliittoteoria
19.	857	YGoo
20.	855	Sergeant
21.	836	ManseMankeli
22.	818	Frosty
23.	805	epuli
24.	743	dreamer
25.	706	Velluz
26.	703	Indurain
27.	687	Team Pekoni
28.	668	Helmez
29.	601	Centerplace
30.	563	JandoA
31.	527	Rommeli
32.	479	Hippo
33.	334	spartacus
34.	273	Tembest

----------


## Cybbe

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (pois KITTEL Marcel) (pois DEGENKOLB John)
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro (pois CONTADOR Alberto) (pois_ SAGAN Peter)_
1500 - VAN GAREDEREN Tejay (pois CANCELLARA Fabian)_
500 - ALBASINI Michael_
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500_ - PERAUD Jean Christophe (pois BAKELANTS Jan)
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin (pois VOIGT Jens)
500 - ROCHE Nicolas (pois GREIPEL Andre)
Joukkuetta muutettu 8/8 kertaa_

----------


## tiger

Vaihto 6: Contador ulos, VALVERDE sisään
Joukkue nyt:
2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 MACHADO Tiago
500 NIEVE Mikel
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 PERAUD, Jean-Christophe
500 DUMOULIN Tom
500 GADRET,  John
500 MAJKA Rafal

8500

----------


## YGoo

3000 - KITTEL Marcel --> 1500 - PORTE Richie
500 - KÖNIG Leopold --> 500 - PERAUD Jean Christophe
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian --> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro

Joukkue nyt: 

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - BAKELANTS Jan
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - PERAUD Jean Christophe

10 000, Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## spartacus

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 500 - KONIG Leopold
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## pulmark

_Muutokset 10. etapin ja lepopäivän jälkeen, yhteensä 6/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (8)_
_3000 - SAGAN Peter_
_500 - COQUARD Bryan_
_500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5) -> KADRI Blel (9)_ 
_500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin_
*500 - TROFIMOV Yuri -> 1000 - GERRANS Simon (11)*
_500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)_
_500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg_
_500 - ALBASINI Michael_
_500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain_

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Viiminen epätäivoinen vaihto:

Contador -> Nibali

----------


## Hippo

4/8: Talansky ulos, Valverde sisään, joukkue 1. lepopäivän jälkeen 

2000 Valverde Alejandro 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1500 Porte Richie
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal 
500 Westra Lieuwe 
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca 
500 Yates Simon
500 Chavanel Sylvain

----------


## Rommeli

> Vaihdot 2/8, 3/8 ja 4/8
> 1500 - DEMARE Arnoud -> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
> 1000 - DEGENKOLB John -> 1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
> 500 - TERPSTRA Niki -> 500 - PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe
> 
> Joukkue nyt:
> 
> 2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
> 1000 - BARDET Romain
> ...



Vaihto 5/8
500 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 500 - ROGERS Michael

Joukkue nyt:

2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - HORNER Chris
 1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
 1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre 
 1000 - SCHLECK Frank
1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob
500 - ROGERS Michael
500 - PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe

----------


## Sergeant

Vaihto 7/8 CONTATOR > PORTE
Vaihto 8/8 CANCELLARA > VALVERDE

Uusi kokoonpano:


2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein
500 - TERPSTRA Niki
500 - VOECLER Thomas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - BAKELANTS Jan

----------


## Indurain

3. Vaihto


1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob > 1000 BARDET Romain

----------


## Indurain

4. Vaihto
CANCELLARA Fabian > 500 - PÉRAUD Jean Cristophe

----------


## Velluz

Vaihdetaan pakosta:

500 - CANCELLARA Fabian -> 500 ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar

Joukkue nyt:


3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - COSTA Rui
1500 - RODRIGUEZ Joaquim
1000 - DEGENKOLB John
500 - ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - EDET Nicolas

10 000, vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu neljäs ja viides vaihto
Sagan ja Cancellara ulos, Valverde ja Porte sisään
Joukkue nyt
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Valverde Alejandro
1500 Porte Richie
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Terpstra Niki
500 Voeckler Thomas
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Riblon Christoph

----------


## maupa

Etapilla 10 oli kyllä keltainen paita Gallopinilla eikä Nibalilla.

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihto 5/8 Cancellara - Nieve

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - PORTE Richie
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - KWIAKOWSKI Michal
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 4:
2000 - TALANSKY Andrew ->  1500 - PORTE Richie

Joukkue nyt: 
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 COQUARD Bryan
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - KADRI Blel
1500 - PORTE Richie

----------


## Tuomo O

Ulos:
GERRANS 1000 
FUGULSANG 1000 
CANCELLARA 500 
Sisään:
PORTE Richie 1500
GALLOPIN Tony 500
COQUARD Brian 500

Vaihdot 6/8

Joukkue vaihtojen jälkeen:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - COQUARD Brian
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 – ROJAS GIL Jose
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - OSS Daniel

----------


## pekoni

> 3000 - KITTEL Marcel
> 2000 - TALANSKY Andrew
> 1000 - DEGENKOLB John --> 1000 - FUGLSANG Jakob (1/8)
> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut 
> 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian
> 500 - VOECKLER Thomas
> 500 - RIBLON Christophe
> 500 - BAKELANTS Jan 
> 500 - TEN DAM Laurens
> 500–  BOOM Lars



Talansky --> Porte richie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	GALLOPIN Tony
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	TRENTIN Matteo
4.	35	-	BENNATI Daniele
5.	30	-	GERRANS Simon
6.	25	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
7.	20	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
8.	16	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
9.	13	-	SAGAN Peter
10.	10	-	REZA Kevin
11.	7	-	BARDET Romain
12.	5	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
13.	3	-	TANKINK Bram
14.	2	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
15.	1	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ROCHE Nicholas
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	245	TetedeCourse
2.	183	J_K
3.	173	ManseMankeli
4.	173	epuli
5.	143	pulmark
6.	143	maupa
7.	138	Velluz
8.	128	herne
9.	110	verano
10.	95	Googol
11.	92	jussi kanerva
12.	82	OK93
13.	80	Tuomo O
14.	73	Tenbosse
15.	68	Team Kossu
16.	65	Cybbe
17.	62	spartacus
18.	60	mjjk
19.	57	FatBrolin
20.	53	Centerplace
21.	52	Salaliittoteoria
22.	42	Indurain
23.	35	Frosty
24.	35	dreamer
25.	34	Helmez
26.	32	Rommeli
27.	30	tiger
28.	30	YGoo
29.	30	Sergeant
30.	30	JandoA
31.	30	Tembest
32.	25	eetteri
33.	7	Hippo
34.	5	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	1793	pulmark
2.	1774	J_K
3.	1701	TetedeCourse
4.	1622	Googol
5.	1438	mjjk
6.	1278	herne
7.	1268	verano
8.	1220	tiger
9.	1207	Tuomo O
10.	1167	Cybbe
11.	1166	Team Kossu
12.	1161	maupa
13.	1022	FatBrolin
14.	1022	Tenbosse
15.	1014	OK93
16.	1009	ManseMankeli
17.	986	jussi kanerva
18.	983	eetteri
19.	978	epuli
20.	928	Salaliittoteoria
21.	887	YGoo
22.	885	Sergeant
23.	853	Frosty
24.	844	Velluz
25.	778	dreamer
26.	745	Indurain
27.	702	Helmez
28.	692	Team Pekoni
29.	654	Centerplace
30.	593	JandoA
31.	559	Rommeli
32.	486	Hippo
33.	396	spartacus
34.	303	Tembest

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2.	70	-	SAGAN Peter
3.	50	-	DEMARE Arnaud
4.	35	-	ALBASINI Michael
5.	30	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
6.	25	-	BENNATI Daniele
7.	20	-	COQUARD Bryan
8.	16	-	OSS Daniel
9.	13	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
10.	10	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
11.	7	-	FEILLU Romain
12.	5	-	FONSECA Armindo
13.	3	-	DEGENKOLB John
14.	2	-	ROELANDTS Jurgen
15.	1	-	MOLLEMA Bauke

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	CLARKE Simon
paras joukkue:	5	-	BRETAGNE - SECHE ENVIRONNEMENT

Tulokset 

1.	203	herne
2.	180	pulmark
3.	160	TetedeCourse
4.	150	Googol
5.	135	J_K
6.	135	verano
7.	135	epuli
8.	125	eetteri
9.	116	Tenbosse
10.	115	ManseMankeli
11.	113	Velluz
12.	110	maupa
13.	95	Salaliittoteoria
14.	90	Centerplace
15.	70	Cybbe
16.	70	jussi kanerva
17.	60	FatBrolin
18.	60	OK93
19.	51	Tuomo O
20.	45	mjjk
21.	45	YGoo
22.	45	dreamer
23.	40	spartacus
24.	36	Helmez
25.	25	tiger
26.	25	Team Kossu
27.	25	Sergeant
28.	25	Frosty
29.	25	JandoA
30.	25	Tembest
31.	15	Indurain
32.	15	Rommeli
33.	13	Hippo
34.	0	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	1973	pulmark
2.	1909	J_K
3.	1861	TetedeCourse
4.	1772	Googol
5.	1483	mjjk
6.	1481	herne
7.	1403	verano
8.	1271	maupa
9.	1258	Tuomo O
10.	1245	tiger
11.	1237	Cybbe
12.	1191	Team Kossu
13.	1138	Tenbosse
14.	1124	ManseMankeli
15.	1113	epuli
16.	1108	eetteri
17.	1082	FatBrolin
18.	1074	OK93
19.	1056	jussi kanerva
20.	1023	Salaliittoteoria
21.	957	Velluz
22.	932	YGoo
23.	910	Sergeant
24.	878	Frosty
25.	823	dreamer
26.	760	Indurain
27.	744	Centerplace
28.	738	Helmez
29.	692	Team Pekoni
30.	618	JandoA
31.	574	Rommeli
32.	499	Hippo
33.	436	spartacus
34.	328	Tembest

----------


## maupa

Korjaatko Googol vielä tuon 10. etapin pisteet keltapaidan osalta?

----------


## Googol

> Korjaatko Googol vielä tuon 10. etapin pisteet keltapaidan osalta?



Korjaus oli jo seuraavissa pisteissä, mutta nyt on etapin 10 tuloksetkin oikein.

----------


## pulmark

​Muutokset 12. etapin jälkeen, yhteensä 7/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (8)
3000 - SAGAN Peter
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5) -> KADRI Blel (9) 
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
*500 - TROFIMOV Yuri -> 1000 - GERRANS Simon (11) -> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut (13)*
500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ALBASINI Michael
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## Tembest

Vaihto 6/8
Navarro Daniel-->MAJKA Rafal

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 PORTE Richie
1500 VAN GAREDEREN Tejay
1000 HORNER Chris
1000 SCHLECK Frank
500 VOECKLER Thomas
500 MAJKA Rafal 
500 Moinard Amael 
500 Riblon Christophe
500 RENSHAW Mark

----------


## OK93

Pikkuisen ottaa päähän kun tuli vaihdettua Sagan & co. pois pari päivää liian aikaisin; kaikki kolmen kärjessä Saint-Etiennessä. No, kohtalo olisi silti varmaankin osannut kääntää selkänsä.

En usko että Porte tuosta enää kummemmin nousee, joten viides vaihto Pinot'hon.

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 RODRIQUEZ Joaquim
1000 PINOT Thibaut
1000 BARDET Romain
1000 ROLLAND Pierre
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 RIBLON Christophe
500 TROFIMOV Yuri

----------


## eetteri

Vaihto 4  1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander --> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut
Vaihto 5 500 - CANCELLARA Fabian --> 500 - VOECKLER Thomas
Vaihto 6 500 - TERPSTRA Niki --> 500 - PERAUD Jean-Cristophe

----->

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 – ROGERS Michael
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - PERAUD Jean-Cristophe

----------


## Googol

Lemoine -> Ten Dam

----------


## Tuomo O

Ulos 
Porte 1500
OSS 500
Sisään 
BARDET Romain 1000
PINOT Thibaut 1000
Vaihdot 8/8

Lopullinen joukkue:
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - COQUARD Brian
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 – ROJAS GIL Jose
500 - RENSHAW Mark

----------


## Frosty

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BARDET Romain (1500 - PORTE Richie ulos)
500– ROGERS Michael
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500– NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihdot 6 ja 7/8, Porte - Van Garderen ja Kwiakowski - Pinot

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - COSTA Rui
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## verano

Vaihto 6/8:
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal -> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut

muu joukkue:
3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 – COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - LEMOINE Cyril

----------


## JandoA

Käytetään viimeiset vaihdot 5-8:

1500 Costa Rui ---> 2000  Valverde Alejandro
1500 Porte Richie ---> 1000 Bardet Romain
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal ---> 1000 Pinot Thibaut
500 Navarro Daniel ---> Peraud Jean-Christophe

Joukkue nyt ja hamaan loppuun:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - RIBLON Christophe
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe

----------


## maupa

Ja viimeiset vaihdot täältäkin: Horner -> Majka, Porte -> Valverde

----------


## verano

Vaihto 7/8:
500 - LEMOINE Cyril -> 500 - MAJKA Rafal

muu joukkue:
3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 – COQUARD Bryan
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe

----------


## pulmark

Muutokset 14. etapin jälkeen, yhteensä 8/8:

3000 - KITTEL Marcel -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo (8)
3000 - SAGAN Peter
500 - COQUARD Bryan
*500 - VAN POPPEL Danny -> SLAGTER Tom (2) -> LEMOINE Cyril (5) -> KADRI Blel (9) -> PERAUD Jean-Christophe (15) 
*500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin
500 - TROFIMOV Yuri -> 1000 - GERRANS Simon (11) -> 1000 - PINOT Thibaut (13)
500 - YATES Simon -> RENSHAW Mark (4)
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - ALBASINI Michael
500 - CHAVANEL Sylvain

----------


## J_K

1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal --> 1000 - BARDET Romain


3000 - SAGAN Peter
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - KÖNIG Leopold
500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 - BOOM Lars
500 - GALLOPIN Tony
500 - COQUARD Bryan
500 – KADRI Blel


8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	MAJKA Rafal
3.	50	-	KONIG Leopold
4.	35	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
5.	30	-	PINOT Thibaut
6.	25	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
7.	20	-	BARDET Romain
8.	16	-	TEN DAM Laurens
9.	13	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
10.	10	-	SCHLECK Frank
11.	7	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
12.	5	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
13.	3	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
14.	2	-	ROLLAND Pierre
15.	1	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	315	spartacus
2.	314	tiger
3.	276	Frosty
4.	273	Cybbe
5.	262	OK93
6.	258	Googol
7.	253	TetedeCourse
8.	230	Sergeant
9.	220	ManseMankeli
10.	220	eetteri
11.	220	jussi kanerva
12.	216	dreamer
13.	215	Team Kossu
14.	202	epuli
15.	200	J_K
16.	200	FatBrolin
17.	183	JandoA
18.	180	pulmark
19.	180	YGoo
20.	168	Velluz
21.	166	Salaliittoteoria
22.	165	Tembest
23.	160	Tuomo O
24.	153	Helmez
25.	150	mjjk
26.	140	Indurain
27.	135	Rommeli
28.	120	herne
29.	114	Centerplace
30.	113	verano
31.	89	maupa
32.	74	Tenbosse
33.	63	Hippo
34.	51	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	2153	pulmark
2.	2114	TetedeCourse
3.	2109	J_K
4.	2030	Googol
5.	1633	mjjk
6.	1601	herne
7.	1559	tiger
8.	1516	verano
9.	1510	Cybbe
10.	1418	Tuomo O
11.	1406	Team Kossu
12.	1360	maupa
13.	1344	ManseMankeli
14.	1336	OK93
15.	1328	eetteri
16.	1315	epuli
17.	1282	FatBrolin
18.	1276	jussi kanerva
19.	1212	Tenbosse
20.	1189	Salaliittoteoria
21.	1154	Frosty
22.	1140	Sergeant
23.	1125	Velluz
24.	1112	YGoo
25.	1039	dreamer
26.	900	Indurain
27.	891	Helmez
28.	858	Centerplace
29.	801	JandoA
30.	751	spartacus
31.	743	Team Pekoni
32.	709	Rommeli
33.	562	Hippo
34.	493	Tembest

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	MAJKA Rafal
2.	70	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
3.	50	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	BARDET Romain
6.	25	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
7.	20	-	SCHLECK Frank
8.	16	-	TEN DAM Laurens
9.	13	-	KONIG Leopold
10.	10	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
11.	7	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
12.	5	-	ROLLAND Pierre
13.	3	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Jon
14.	2	-	ROGERS Michael
15.	1	-	GADRET John

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	312	eetteri
2.	310	OK93
3.	308	Frosty
4.	293	spartacus
5.	290	tiger
6.	285	Cybbe
7.	254	Googol
8.	245	Tembest
9.	233	TetedeCourse
10.	220	ManseMankeli
11.	205	Sergeant
12.	190	Tuomo O
13.	187	FatBrolin
14.	180	Centerplace
15.	177	Rommeli
16.	166	dreamer
17.	165	YGoo
18.	163	jussi kanerva
19.	161	Indurain
20.	160	Velluz
21.	155	pulmark
22.	155	herne
23.	147	Salaliittoteoria
24.	135	verano
25.	135	epuli
26.	133	J_K
27.	131	maupa
28.	128	Helmez
29.	123	Team Kossu
30.	120	mjjk
31.	118	JandoA
32.	87	Tenbosse
33.	56	Team Pekoni
34.	35	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	2347	TetedeCourse
2.	2308	pulmark
3.	2284	Googol
4.	2242	J_K
5.	1849	tiger
6.	1795	Cybbe
7.	1756	herne
8.	1753	mjjk
9.	1651	verano
10.	1646	OK93
11.	1640	eetteri
12.	1608	Tuomo O
13.	1564	ManseMankeli
14.	1529	Team Kossu
15.	1491	maupa
16.	1469	FatBrolin
17.	1462	Frosty
18.	1450	epuli
19.	1439	jussi kanerva
20.	1345	Sergeant
21.	1336	Salaliittoteoria
22.	1299	Tenbosse
23.	1285	Velluz
24.	1277	YGoo
25.	1205	dreamer
26.	1061	Indurain
27.	1044	spartacus
28.	1038	Centerplace
29.	1019	Helmez
30.	919	JandoA
31.	886	Rommeli
32.	799	Team Pekoni
33.	738	Tembest
34.	597	Hippo

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan chavanel 500 -> Peraud 500 
ja roche 500 ->majka 500

3000 - sagan
2500 - nibali
500 - gallopin
1000 - kwiatkowski
500 - coquard
500 - zubeldia
500 - voigt
500 - peraud
500 - majka
500 - könig

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## eetteri

vaihto 7 500 – ROGERS Michael -> 500 - COQUARD Brian
vaihto 8 500 - BOOM Lars -> 1000 - BARDET Romain

---->

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - RENSHAW Mark
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - COQUARD Brian
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - PERAUD Jean-Cristophe

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu kuudes ja seitsemäs vaihto
Porte ja Terpstra ulos, Van Garderen ja Peraud sisään
Joukkue nyt
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Valverde Alejandro
1500 Van Garderen Tejay
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Peraud Jean-Cristophe
500 Voeckler Thomas
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Riblon Christoph

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 7/8 (Porte, Westra ja Yates ulos - Badret, Pinot ja Roche sisään
Joukkue 2. lepopäivän jälkeen:

2000 Valverde Alejandro 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1000 Badret Romain
1000 Kwiatkowski Michal 
1000 Pinot Thibaut
500 Roche Nicolas
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca
500 Chavanel Sylvain

----------


## Tenbosse

> 3000 Sagan
> 2000 Valverde
> 1500 Costa Rui
> 500 Cancellara
> 500 Rojas
> 500 Thomas Geraint
> 500 Hausler
> 500 Peraud
> 500 Oss
> ...



Käytetään vielä yksi vaihto. Majka sisään ja Visconti ulos.

----------


## jussi kanerva

vaihdot:

riblon christophe 500> Rafal Majka 500
roche nicolas 500 > Alessandro De Marchi 500

uusi jengi:

kittel marcel 3000
NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
BARDET Romain 1000
COQUARD Bryan 500
cancellara fabian 500
Rafal Majka 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
rojas j j 500
Alessandro De Marchi 500

vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Frosty

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe (500 - ROCHE Nicolas ulos)
500– ROGERS Michael
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - TEN DAM Laurens
500– NIEVE Mikel

Vaihdot: 5/8

----------


## tiger

Vaihto 7: Gadret ulos, Bardet sisään. Jengi nyt:

2000 VALVERDE Alejandro
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 MACHADO Tiago
500 NIEVE Mikel
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 PERAUD, Jean-Christophe
500 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 BARDET Romain
500 MAJKA Rafal

9000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
2.	70	-	HAUSSLER Heinrich
3.	50	-	SAGAN Peter
4.	35	-	GREIPEL André
5.	30	-	RENSHAW Mark
6.	25	-	COQUARD Bryan
7.	20	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
8.	16	-	FEILLU Romain
9.	13	-	ALBASINI Michael
10.	10	-	BAUER Jack
11.	7	-	KITTEL Marcel
12.	5	-	EISEL Bernhard
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
14.	2	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
15.	1	-	TERPSTRA Niki

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	ELMIGER Martin
paras joukkue:	5	-	OMEGA PHARMA - QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	183	herne
2.	170	pulmark
3.	170	Googol
4.	137	TetedeCourse
5.	135	J_K
6.	125	epuli
7.	118	Salaliittoteoria
8.	112	verano
9.	107	Tuomo O
10.	105	ManseMankeli
11.	100	maupa
12.	90	Velluz
13.	90	YGoo
14.	86	mjjk
15.	85	dreamer
16.	76	FatBrolin
17.	74	jussi kanerva
18.	72	Tenbosse
19.	70	Centerplace
20.	65	eetteri
21.	60	OK93
22.	60	Tembest
23.	50	spartacus
24.	46	Cybbe
25.	45	Helmez
26.	40	Frosty
27.	40	JandoA
28.	36	Team Kossu
29.	36	Sergeant
30.	25	tiger
31.	21	Hippo
32.	20	Rommeli
33.	15	Indurain
34.	12	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	2484	TetedeCourse
2.	2478	pulmark
3.	2454	Googol
4.	2377	J_K
5.	1939	herne
6.	1874	tiger
7.	1841	Cybbe
8.	1839	mjjk
9.	1763	verano
10.	1715	Tuomo O
11.	1706	OK93
12.	1705	eetteri
13.	1669	ManseMankeli
14.	1591	maupa
15.	1575	epuli
16.	1565	Team Kossu
17.	1545	FatBrolin
18.	1513	jussi kanerva
19.	1502	Frosty
20.	1454	Salaliittoteoria
21.	1381	Sergeant
22.	1375	Velluz
23.	1371	Tenbosse
24.	1367	YGoo
25.	1290	dreamer
26.	1108	Centerplace
27.	1094	spartacus
28.	1076	Indurain
29.	1064	Helmez
30.	959	JandoA
31.	906	Rommeli
32.	811	Team Pekoni
33.	798	Tembest
34.	618	Hippo

----------


## Centerplace

Vaihto 8/8 Costa - Kristoff

3000 - SAGAN Peter
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - KRISTOFF Alexander
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - ROCHE Nicolas
500 - NIEVE Mikel
500 - PÉRAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - RIBLON Cristophe

----------


## Tenbosse

> 3000 Sagan
> 2000 Valverde
> 1500 Costa Rui
> 500 Cancellara
> 500 Rojas
> 500 Thomas Geraint
> 500 Hausler
> 500 Peraud
> 500 Oss
> ...



Ulos: Rui Costa, Rojas, Oss
Sisään: Pinot, Martin, König

----------


## OK93

6. ja 7. vaihto: Kangert & Riblon ulos, Peraud ja Renshaw sisään. Kokeillaan tällä loppurutistus.

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 RODRIQUEZ Joaquim
1000 PINOT Thibaut
1000 BARDET Romain
1000 ROLLAND Pierre
500 CHAVANEL Sylvain
500 MAJKA Rafal
500 PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 RENSHAW Mark
500 TROFIMOV Yuri

----------


## jussi kanerva

cancellara vissii keskeyttäny kun ei näy tuloksissa

cancellara fabian 500> RENSHAW Mark 500

uusi jengi:

kittel marcel 3000
NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
BARDET Romain 1000
COQUARD Bryan 500
Rafal Majka 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
rojas j j 500
Alessandro De Marchi 500
RENSHAW Mark 500

vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Googol

Nieve -> Majka

----------


## Indurain

5.vaihto
BOOM Lars > Rafal Majka

----------


## spartacus

7 vaihto ennen Hautacamin etappia:

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - PORTE Richie
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - KONIG Leopold
500 - TAARAMÄE Rein -> 500 PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	ROGERS Michael
2.	70	-	VOECKLER Thomas
3.	50	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
4.	35	-	SERPA PEREZ Jose Rodolfo
5.	30	-	GAUTIER Cyril
6.	25	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
7.	20	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
8.	16	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
9.	13	-	SLAGTER Tom Jelte
10.	10	-	GALLOPIN Tony
11.	7	-	BAKELANTS Jan
12.	5	-	VACHON Florian
13.	3	-	DELAPLACE Anthony
14.	2	-	REZA Kevin
15.	1	-	EISEL Bernhard

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
valkoinen paita:	15	-	BARDET Romain
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	GAUTIER Cyril
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM EUROPCAR

Tulokset 

1.	240	Salaliittoteoria
2.	215	Frosty
3.	157	ManseMankeli
4.	152	FatBrolin
5.	140	verano
6.	140	eetteri
7.	140	Rommeli
8.	120	mjjk
9.	120	Team Kossu
10.	120	jussi kanerva
11.	120	Tenbosse
12.	120	JandoA
13.	117	YGoo
14.	107	Sergeant
15.	100	TetedeCourse
16.	100	J_K
17.	100	Tembest
18.	95	Centerplace
19.	82	Team Pekoni
20.	80	epuli
21.	75	pulmark
22.	75	Tuomo O
23.	65	Googol
24.	65	OK93
25.	60	spartacus
26.	55	maupa
27.	43	dreamer
28.	40	herne
29.	40	tiger
30.	40	Velluz
31.	40	Helmez
32.	35	Hippo
33.	31	Indurain
34.	25	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	2584	TetedeCourse
2.	2553	pulmark
3.	2519	Googol
4.	2477	J_K
5.	1979	herne
6.	1959	mjjk
7.	1914	tiger
8.	1903	verano
9.	1866	Cybbe
10.	1845	eetteri
11.	1826	ManseMankeli
12.	1790	Tuomo O
13.	1771	OK93
14.	1717	Frosty
15.	1697	FatBrolin
16.	1694	Salaliittoteoria
17.	1685	Team Kossu
18.	1655	epuli
19.	1646	maupa
20.	1633	jussi kanerva
21.	1491	Tenbosse
22.	1488	Sergeant
23.	1484	YGoo
24.	1415	Velluz
25.	1333	dreamer
26.	1203	Centerplace
27.	1154	spartacus
28.	1107	Indurain
29.	1104	Helmez
30.	1079	JandoA
31.	1046	Rommeli
32.	898	Tembest
33.	893	Team Pekoni
34.	653	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	MAJKA Rafal
2.	70	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
5.	30	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
6.	25	-	ROLLAND Pierre
7.	20	-	SCHLECK Frank
8.	16	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
9.	13	-	ROCHE Nicholas
10.	10	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
11.	7	-	PINOT Thibaut
12.	5	-	BARDET Romain
13.	3	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
14.	2	-	TEN DAM Laurens
15.	1	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Jon

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
valkoinen paita:	15	-	PINOT Thibaut
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	BARDET Romain
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	284	Frosty
2.	270	eetteri
3.	266	Cybbe
4.	262	tiger
5.	257	OK93
6.	250	epuli
7.	245	jussi kanerva
8.	245	spartacus
9.	232	verano
10.	228	ManseMankeli
11.	225	Tenbosse
12.	218	Tembest
13.	214	maupa
14.	213	Centerplace
15.	210	Sergeant
16.	187	JandoA
17.	167	herne
18.	163	TetedeCourse
19.	157	pulmark
20.	153	Velluz
21.	150	YGoo
22.	147	Googol
23.	132	Tuomo O
24.	132	Rommeli
25.	128	Team Kossu
26.	114	dreamer
27.	112	FatBrolin
28.	110	J_K
29.	90	Salaliittoteoria
30.	88	mjjk
31.	84	Hippo
32.	70	Indurain
33.	56	Helmez
34.	24	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	2747	TetedeCourse
2.	2710	pulmark
3.	2666	Googol
4.	2587	J_K
5.	2176	tiger
6.	2146	herne
7.	2135	verano
8.	2132	Cybbe
9.	2115	eetteri
10.	2054	ManseMankeli
11.	2047	mjjk
12.	2028	OK93
13.	2001	Frosty
14.	1922	Tuomo O
15.	1905	epuli
16.	1878	jussi kanerva
17.	1860	maupa
18.	1813	Team Kossu
19.	1809	FatBrolin
20.	1784	Salaliittoteoria
21.	1716	Tenbosse
22.	1698	Sergeant
23.	1634	YGoo
24.	1568	Velluz
25.	1447	dreamer
26.	1416	Centerplace
27.	1399	spartacus
28.	1266	JandoA
29.	1178	Rommeli
30.	1177	Indurain
31.	1160	Helmez
32.	1116	Tembest
33.	917	Team Pekoni
34.	737	Hippo

----------


## Hippo

Vaihdot 8/8 Kwiatkowski ulos, Martin sisään. 

2000 Valverde Alejandro 
1500 Mollema Bauke 
1500 van Garderen Tejay 
1000 Badret Romain
1000 Martin Tony
1000 Pinot Thibaut
500 Roche Nicolas
500 Feillu Romain
500 Paolini Luca
500 Chavanel Sylvain

----------


## TetedeCourse

J-J Rojas ulos --> Majka sisään, vaihto 7/8
Sent from my RM-821_eu_finland_207 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu kahdeksas vaihto
Kwiatkowski -> Martin
lopullinen joukkue
2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Valverde Alejandro
1500 Van Garderen Tejay
1000 Martin Tony
500 Thomas Geraint
500 Peraud Jean-Cristophe
500 Voeckler Thomas
500 Chavanel Sylvain
500 König Leopold
500 Riblon Christoph

----------


## jussi kanerva

rojas j j 500 > Michael Albasin 500


uusi jengi:


kittel marcel 3000
NIBALI Vincenzo 2500
BARDET Romain 1000
COQUARD Bryan 500
RENSHAW Mark 500
Rafal Majka 500
voeckler thomas 500
könig leopold 500
Michael Albasini 500
Alessandro De Marchi 500


vaihdot 6/8

----------


## tiger

Viimeinen vaihto 8: VALVERDE ulos, KITTEL sisään

Joukkue:
3000 KITTEL Marcel
2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
500 KÖNIG Leopold
500 MACHADO Tiago
500 NIEVE Mikel
500 TEN DAM Laurens
500 PERAUD, Jean-Christophe
500 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 BARDET Romain
500 MAJKA Rafal

10000

----------


## Indurain

Vaihdot 6 ja 7
 MOTAGUTI Matteo > KIRYJENKA Vasil
 COSTA Rui 1500   > MARTIN Tony 1000

----------


## epuli

Vaihdetaan:

kwiatkowski 1000 -> pinot 1000
voigt 500 -> renshaw 500

3000 - sagan
2500 - nibali
500 - gallopin
1000 - pinot
500 - coquard
500 - zubeldia
500 - renshaw
500 - peraud
500 - majka
500 - könig

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## spartacus

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
1500 - PORTE Richie -> 1500 - DEMARE Arnoud
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - KWIATKOWSKI Michal
1000 - MARTIN Tony
1000 - BARDET Romain
500 - MAJKA Rafal
500 - KONIG Leopold
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe
500 - ROCHE Nicolas

Vaihto 8/8

----------


## verano

Alkaa lopullinen joukkue vihdoin muovautua.

Vaihto 8/8:
500 - ROJAS Jose Joaquin -> 500 - BENNATI Daniele

muu joukkue:
3000 - SAGAN Peter
2000 - VALVERDE Alejandro
1000 - BARDET Romain
1000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - VAN AVERMAET Greg
500 – COQUARD Bryan
500 - VOECKLER Thomas
500 - PERAUD Jean-Christophe 
500 - MAJKA Rafal

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	MAJKA Rafal
4.	35	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
5.	30	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
6.	25	-	BARDET Romain
7.	20	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	16	-	KONIG Leopold
9.	13	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
10.	10	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
11.	7	-	TEN DAM Laurens
12.	5	-	SCHLECK Frank
13.	3	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
14.	2	-	KANGERT Tanel
15.	1	-	JEANNESSON Arnold

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
valkoinen paita:	15	-	PINOT Thibaut
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
paras joukkue:	5	-	BELKIN PRO CYCLING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	372	Frosty
2.	370	eetteri
3.	356	spartacus
4.	340	OK93
5.	306	JandoA
6.	303	Googol
7.	303	tiger
8.	280	Cybbe
9.	279	epuli
10.	265	pulmark
11.	250	Tuomo O
12.	250	Centerplace
13.	245	verano
14.	236	jussi kanerva
15.	236	Tenbosse
16.	235	FatBrolin
17.	232	maupa
18.	232	dreamer
19.	230	Tembest
20.	221	TetedeCourse
21.	216	Team Kossu
22.	215	ManseMankeli
23.	215	Sergeant
24.	191	J_K
25.	182	Indurain
26.	181	Helmez
27.	180	herne
28.	180	YGoo
29.	175	Hippo
30.	160	Rommeli
31.	150	Salaliittoteoria
32.	125	mjjk
33.	119	Velluz
34.	102	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	2975	pulmark
2.	2969	Googol
3.	2968	TetedeCourse
4.	2778	J_K
5.	2485	eetteri
6.	2479	tiger
7.	2412	Cybbe
8.	2380	verano
9.	2373	Frosty
10.	2368	OK93
11.	2326	herne
12.	2269	ManseMankeli
13.	2184	epuli
14.	2172	mjjk
15.	2172	Tuomo O
16.	2114	jussi kanerva
17.	2092	maupa
18.	2044	FatBrolin
19.	2029	Team Kossu
20.	1952	Tenbosse
21.	1934	Salaliittoteoria
22.	1913	Sergeant
23.	1814	YGoo
24.	1755	spartacus
25.	1687	Velluz
26.	1679	dreamer
27.	1666	Centerplace
28.	1572	JandoA
29.	1359	Indurain
30.	1346	Tembest
31.	1341	Helmez
32.	1338	Rommeli
33.	1019	Team Pekoni
34.	912	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
2.	70	-	DEGENKOLB John
3.	50	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
4.	35	-	RENSHAW Mark
5.	30	-	BENNATI Daniele
6.	25	-	PETACCHI Alessandro
7.	20	-	DUMOULIN Samuel
8.	16	-	SIMON Julien
9.	13	-	VANMARCKE Sep
10.	10	-	ROELANDTS Jurgen
11.	7	-	FEILLU Romain
12.	5	-	TRENTIN Matteo
13.	3	-	BAKELANTS Jan
14.	2	-	MORKOV Michael
15.	1	-	MARCATO Marco

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
valkoinen paita:	15	-	PINOT Thibaut
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	SLAGTER Tom Jelte
paras joukkue:	5	-	OMEGA PHARMA - QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	185	herne
2.	110	Velluz
3.	105	Googol
4.	105	eetteri
5.	105	Centerplace
6.	100	pulmark
7.	100	OK93
8.	90	dreamer
9.	85	Tuomo O
10.	85	jussi kanerva
11.	85	Tembest
12.	78	ManseMankeli
13.	73	YGoo
14.	70	epuli
15.	70	mjjk
16.	70	Salaliittoteoria
17.	70	spartacus
18.	65	TetedeCourse
19.	60	Frosty
20.	60	maupa
21.	60	Tenbosse
22.	58	Sergeant
23.	55	verano
24.	53	FatBrolin
25.	50	Cybbe
26.	45	J_K
27.	45	tiger
28.	40	JandoA
29.	30	Team Kossu
30.	27	Hippo
31.	23	Team Pekoni
32.	20	Indurain
33.	20	Helmez
34.	20	Rommeli

Tilanne 

1.	3075	pulmark
2.	3074	Googol
3.	3033	TetedeCourse
4.	2823	J_K
5.	2590	eetteri
6.	2524	tiger
7.	2511	herne
8.	2468	OK93
9.	2462	Cybbe
10.	2435	verano
11.	2433	Frosty
12.	2347	ManseMankeli
13.	2257	Tuomo O
14.	2254	epuli
15.	2242	mjjk
16.	2199	jussi kanerva
17.	2152	maupa
18.	2097	FatBrolin
19.	2059	Team Kossu
20.	2012	Tenbosse
21.	2004	Salaliittoteoria
22.	1971	Sergeant
23.	1887	YGoo
24.	1825	spartacus
25.	1797	Velluz
26.	1771	Centerplace
27.	1769	dreamer
28.	1612	JandoA
29.	1431	Tembest
30.	1379	Indurain
31.	1361	Helmez
32.	1358	Rommeli
33.	1042	Team Pekoni
34.	939	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	MARTIN Tony
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	BARTA Jan
4.	35	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
5.	30	-	KONIG Leopold
6.	25	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
7.	20	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
8.	16	-	CHAVANEL Sylvain
9.	13	-	IRIZAR ARANBURU Markel
10.	10	-	OSS Daniel
11.	7	-	PATE Danny
12.	5	-	PINOT Thibaut
13.	3	-	ELMIGER Martin
14.	2	-	BODNAR Maciej
15.	1	-	TUFT Svein

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
valkoinen paita:	15	-	PINOT Thibaut
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM NETAPP - ENDURA

Tulokset 

1.	256	Team Kossu
2.	255	spartacus
3.	215	Tenbosse
4.	210	tiger
5.	185	J_K
6.	181	Indurain
7.	161	Hippo
8.	155	Googol
9.	155	TetedeCourse
10.	155	epuli
11.	150	Helmez
12.	145	eetteri
13.	136	pulmark
14.	136	OK93
15.	135	JandoA
16.	125	Cybbe
17.	120	Frosty
18.	115	jussi kanerva
19.	105	Centerplace
20.	105	Tembest
21.	100	ManseMankeli
22.	96	Sergeant
23.	91	Velluz
24.	80	verano
25.	80	Tuomo O
26.	80	maupa
27.	80	FatBrolin
28.	80	YGoo
29.	80	dreamer
30.	60	herne
31.	60	mjjk
32.	60	Salaliittoteoria
33.	40	Rommeli
34.	20	Team Pekoni

Tilanne 

1.	3229	Googol
2.	3211	pulmark
3.	3188	TetedeCourse
4.	3008	J_K
5.	2735	eetteri
6.	2734	tiger
7.	2604	OK93
8.	2587	Cybbe
9.	2571	herne
10.	2553	Frosty
11.	2515	verano
12.	2447	ManseMankeli
13.	2409	epuli
14.	2337	Tuomo O
15.	2315	Team Kossu
16.	2314	jussi kanerva
17.	2302	mjjk
18.	2232	maupa
19.	2227	Tenbosse
20.	2177	FatBrolin
21.	2080	spartacus
22.	2067	Sergeant
23.	2064	Salaliittoteoria
24.	1967	YGoo
25.	1888	Velluz
26.	1876	Centerplace
27.	1849	dreamer
28.	1747	JandoA
29.	1560	Indurain
30.	1536	Tembest
31.	1511	Helmez
32.	1398	Rommeli
33.	1100	Hippo
34.	1062	Team Pekoni

----------


## Indurain

Vaihto 8
MARTIN Tony 1000 > KRISTOFF Alexander 1500

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	KITTEL Marcel
2.	70	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	50	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
4.	35	-	GREIPEL André
5.	30	-	RENSHAW Mark
6.	25	-	EISEL Bernhard
7.	20	-	COQUARD Bryan
8.	16	-	PETACCHI Alessandro
9.	13	-	SAGAN Peter
10.	10	-	FEILLU Romain
11.	7	-	BENNATI Daniele
12.	5	-	DEMARE Arnaud
13.	3	-	VAN AVERMAET Greg
14.	2	-	PETIT Adrien
15.	1	-	VANMARCKE Sep

keltainen paita:	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
vihreä paita:	20	-	SAGAN Peter
pallopaita:	20	-	MAJKA Rafal
valkoinen paita:	15	-	PINOT Thibaut
yritteliäin ajaja:	10	-	TEAM SKY
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	195	jussi kanerva
2.	145	tiger
3.	143	epuli
4.	143	Centerplace
5.	138	herne
6.	131	pulmark
7.	128	Googol
8.	115	eetteri
9.	115	Team Pekoni
10.	106	TetedeCourse
11.	103	verano
12.	95	Indurain
13.	90	OK93
14.	90	Tuomo O
15.	90	dreamer
16.	88	maupa
17.	86	J_K
18.	85	Tembest
19.	78	ManseMankeli
20.	75	Salaliittoteoria
21.	75	YGoo
22.	68	Tenbosse
23.	65	spartacus
24.	60	Frosty
25.	60	FatBrolin
26.	55	mjjk
27.	53	Velluz
28.	50	Cybbe
29.	45	Sergeant
30.	40	JandoA
31.	40	Helmez
32.	30	Team Kossu
33.	30	Hippo
34.	15	Rommeli

Tilanne 

1.	3357	Googol
2.	3342	pulmark
3.	3294	TetedeCourse
4.	3094	J_K
5.	2879	tiger
6.	2850	eetteri
7.	2709	herne
8.	2694	OK93
9.	2637	Cybbe
10.	2618	verano
11.	2613	Frosty
12.	2552	epuli
13.	2525	ManseMankeli
14.	2509	jussi kanerva
15.	2427	Tuomo O
16.	2357	mjjk
17.	2345	Team Kossu
18.	2320	maupa
19.	2295	Tenbosse
20.	2237	FatBrolin
21.	2145	spartacus
22.	2139	Salaliittoteoria
23.	2112	Sergeant
24.	2042	YGoo
25.	2019	Centerplace
26.	1941	Velluz
27.	1939	dreamer
28.	1787	JandoA
29.	1655	Indurain
30.	1621	Tembest
31.	1551	Helmez
32.	1413	Rommeli
33.	1177	Team Pekoni
34.	1130	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*ALKUPERÄISTEN AJAJIEN BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	365	Frosty
2.	358	Velluz
3.	353	herne
4.	342	eetteri
5.	307	pulmark
6.	298	maupa
7.	293	Googol
8.	287	verano
9.	262	Tuomo O
10.	258	YGoo
11.	256	Tenbosse
12.	248	TetedeCourse
13.	240	J_K
14.	229	Team Pekoni
15.	208	epuli
16.	204	Helmez
17.	181	Rommeli
18.	156	tiger
19.	152	spartacus
20.	131	ManseMankeli
21.	130	jussi kanerva
22.	123	Sergeant
23.	112	Centerplace
24.	103	OK93
25.	93	FatBrolin
26.	85	Indurain
27.	84	Cybbe
28.	68	Hippo
29.	67	Salaliittoteoria
30.	64	JandoA
31.	55	Team Kossu
32.	49	mjjk
33.	39	Tembest
34.	19	dreamer

Tilanne 

1.	3650	Googol
2.	3649	pulmark
3.	3542	TetedeCourse
4.	3334	J_K
5.	3192	eetteri
6.	3062	herne
7.	3035	tiger
8.	2978	Frosty
9.	2905	verano
10.	2797	OK93
11.	2760	epuli
12.	2721	Cybbe
13.	2689	Tuomo O
14.	2656	ManseMankeli
15.	2639	jussi kanerva
16.	2618	maupa
17.	2551	Tenbosse
18.	2406	mjjk
19.	2400	Team Kossu
20.	2330	FatBrolin
21.	2300	YGoo
22.	2299	Velluz
23.	2297	spartacus
24.	2235	Sergeant
25.	2206	Salaliittoteoria
26.	2131	Centerplace
27.	1958	dreamer
28.	1851	JandoA
29.	1755	Helmez
30.	1740	Indurain
31.	1660	Tembest
32.	1594	Rommeli
33.	1406	Team Pekoni
34.	1198	Hippo

*	JOUKKUEKILPAILU		*

1.	2	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE
2.	1	-	BELKIN PRO CYCLING TEAM
3.	1	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	98	Googol
2.	96	maupa
3.	96	dreamer
4.	86	Indurain
5.	85	verano
6.	85	Helmez
7.	84	Team Pekoni
8.	78	Tuomo O
9.	77	JandoA
10.	75	Rommeli
11.	66	FatBrolin
12.	64	Centerplace
13.	63	Tenbosse
14.	62	Frosty
15.	61	J_K
16.	59	tiger
17.	51	Cybbe
18.	48	Team Kossu
19.	44	TetedeCourse
20.	44	Hippo
21.	42	Tembest
22.	41	herne
23.	35	pulmark
24.	33	YGoo
25.	32	jussi kanerva
26.	30	OK93
27.	30	spartacus
28.	28	eetteri
29.	28	Salaliittoteoria
30.	26	ManseMankeli
31.	26	mjjk
32.	12	epuli
33.	11	Sergeant
34.	0	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	3748	Googol
2.	3684	pulmark
3.	3586	TetedeCourse
4.	3395	J_K
5.	3220	eetteri
6.	3103	herne
7.	3094	tiger
8.	3040	Frosty
9.	2990	verano
10.	2827	OK93
11.	2772	epuli
12.	2772	Cybbe
13.	2767	Tuomo O
14.	2714	maupa
15.	2682	ManseMankeli
16.	2671	jussi kanerva
17.	2614	Tenbosse
18.	2448	Team Kossu
19.	2432	mjjk
20.	2396	FatBrolin
21.	2333	YGoo
22.	2327	spartacus
23.	2299	Velluz
24.	2246	Sergeant
25.	2234	Salaliittoteoria
26.	2195	Centerplace
27.	2054	dreamer
28.	1928	JandoA
29.	1840	Helmez
30.	1826	Indurain
31.	1702	Tembest
32.	1669	Rommeli
33.	1490	Team Pekoni
34.	1242	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	NUORTEN KILPAILU		*

1.	5	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	4	-	BARDET Romain
3.	3	-	KWIATKOWSKI Michal
4.	2	-	DUMOULIN Tom
5.	1	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Jon

Tulokset 

1.	286	Helmez
2.	252	Rommeli
3.	182	spartacus
4.	168	herne
5.	153	maupa
6.	144	FatBrolin
7.	126	Tuomo O
8.	119	verano
9.	109	eetteri
10.	105	Team Pekoni
11.	101	Salaliittoteoria
12.	97	Frosty
13.	84	OK93
14.	66	tiger
15.	64	jussi kanerva
16.	63	JandoA
17.	56	J_K
18.	55	dreamer
19.	54	Hippo
20.	48	ManseMankeli
21.	45	pulmark
22.	44	Googol
23.	44	TetedeCourse
24.	44	Indurain
25.	35	Centerplace
26.	25	Tenbosse
27.	5	epuli
28.	0	Cybbe
29.	0	Team Kossu
30.	0	mjjk
31.	0	YGoo
32.	0	Velluz
33.	0	Sergeant
34.	0	Tembest

Tilanne 

1.	3792	Googol
2.	3729	pulmark
3.	3630	TetedeCourse
4.	3451	J_K
5.	3329	eetteri
6.	3271	herne
7.	3160	tiger
8.	3137	Frosty
9.	3109	verano
10.	2911	OK93
11.	2893	Tuomo O
12.	2867	maupa
13.	2777	epuli
14.	2772	Cybbe
15.	2735	jussi kanerva
16.	2730	ManseMankeli
17.	2639	Tenbosse
18.	2540	FatBrolin
19.	2509	spartacus
20.	2448	Team Kossu
21.	2432	mjjk
22.	2335	Salaliittoteoria
23.	2333	YGoo
24.	2299	Velluz
25.	2246	Sergeant
26.	2230	Centerplace
27.	2126	Helmez
28.	2109	dreamer
29.	1991	JandoA
30.	1921	Rommeli
31.	1870	Indurain
32.	1702	Tembest
33.	1595	Team Pekoni
34.	1296	Hippo

*	MÄKIKILPAILU		*

1.	10	-	MAJKA Rafal
2.	7	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
3.	5	-	RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin
4.	3	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	3	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
6.	2	-	DE MARCHI Alessandro
7.	2	-	VOECKLER Thomas
8.	1	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
9.	1	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
10.	1	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay

Tulokset 

1.	469	Frosty
2.	442	eetteri
3.	378	OK93
4.	375	Sergeant
5.	369	Cybbe
6.	362	spartacus
7.	347	tiger
8.	343	ManseMankeli
9.	315	Velluz
10.	313	Centerplace
11.	273	herne
12.	233	YGoo
13.	226	jussi kanerva
14.	215	Googol
15.	210	Tembest
16.	203	maupa
17.	203	JandoA
18.	195	mjjk
19.	191	Tuomo O
20.	187	verano
21.	181	Team Kossu
22.	161	TetedeCourse
23.	159	Tenbosse
24.	158	epuli
25.	156	dreamer
26.	146	pulmark
27.	119	Salaliittoteoria
28.	115	Indurain
29.	113	FatBrolin
30.	107	Rommeli
31.	105	Team Pekoni
32.	98	J_K
33.	84	Helmez
34.	50	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	4007	Googol
2.	3875	pulmark
3.	3791	TetedeCourse
4.	3771	eetteri
5.	3606	Frosty
6.	3549	J_K
7.	3544	herne
8.	3507	tiger
9.	3296	verano
10.	3289	OK93
11.	3141	Cybbe
12.	3084	Tuomo O
13.	3073	ManseMankeli
14.	3070	maupa
15.	2961	jussi kanerva
16.	2935	epuli
17.	2871	spartacus
18.	2798	Tenbosse
19.	2653	FatBrolin
20.	2629	Team Kossu
21.	2627	mjjk
22.	2621	Sergeant
23.	2614	Velluz
24.	2566	YGoo
25.	2543	Centerplace
26.	2454	Salaliittoteoria
27.	2265	dreamer
28.	2210	Helmez
29.	2194	JandoA
30.	2028	Rommeli
31.	1985	Indurain
32.	1912	Tembest
33.	1700	Team Pekoni
34.	1346	Hippo

----------


## Googol

*	PISTEKILPAILU		*

1.	15	-	SAGAN Peter
2.	10	-	KRISTOFF Alexander
3.	7	-	COQUARD Bryan
4.	5	-	KITTEL Marcel
5.	3	-	RENSHAW Mark
6.	2	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
7.	2	-	GREIPEL André
8.	1	-	NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
9.	1	-	ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
10.	1	-	DUMOULIN Samuel

Tulokset 

1.	565	pulmark
2.	548	Googol
3.	531	herne
4.	490	J_K
5.	441	maupa
6.	420	TetedeCourse
7.	417	epuli
8.	406	verano
9.	345	Centerplace
10.	326	ManseMankeli
11.	315	Tenbosse
12.	315	Velluz
13.	275	jussi kanerva
14.	222	YGoo
15.	212	dreamer
16.	188	Salaliittoteoria
17.	177	Tuomo O
18.	148	FatBrolin
19.	138	eetteri
20.	133	Helmez
21.	105	Team Pekoni
22.	79	mjjk
23.	76	Tembest
24.	43	tiger
25.	42	Frosty
26.	42	Cybbe
27.	34	OK93
28.	32	Sergeant
29.	32	JandoA
30.	30	Team Kossu
31.	22	spartacus
32.	10	Indurain
33.	0	Rommeli
34.	0	Hippo

Tilanne 

1.	4555	Googol
2.	4440	pulmark
3.	4211	TetedeCourse
4.	4075	herne
5.	4039	J_K
6.	3909	eetteri
7.	3702	verano
8.	3648	Frosty
9.	3550	tiger
10.	3511	maupa
11.	3399	ManseMankeli
12.	3352	epuli
13.	3323	OK93
14.	3261	Tuomo O
15.	3236	jussi kanerva
16.	3183	Cybbe
17.	3113	Tenbosse
18.	2929	Velluz
19.	2893	spartacus
20.	2888	Centerplace
21.	2801	FatBrolin
22.	2788	YGoo
23.	2706	mjjk
24.	2659	Team Kossu
25.	2653	Sergeant
26.	2642	Salaliittoteoria
27.	2477	dreamer
28.	2343	Helmez
29.	2226	JandoA
30.	2028	Rommeli
31.	1995	Indurain
32.	1988	Tembest
33.	1805	Team Pekoni
34.	1346	Hippo

*	KOKONAISKILPAILU		*

1.	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	20	-	PERAUD Jean Christophe
3.	18	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	16	-	VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
5.	15	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
6.	14	-	BARDET Romain
7.	13	-	KONIG Leopold
8.	12	-	ZUBELDIA AGIRRE Haimar
9.	11	-	TEN DAM Laurens
10.	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
11.	7	-	ROLLAND Pierre
12.	7	-	SCHLECK Frank
13.	6	-	VAN DEN BROECK Jurgen
14.	6	-	TROFIMOV Yury
15.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
16.	3	-	FEILLU Brice
17.	2	-	HORNER Christopher
18.	2	-	NIEVE ITURALDE Mikel
19.	1	-	GADRET John
20.	1	-	KANGERT Tanel

Tulokset 

1.	1472	Frosty
2.	1442	Helmez
3.	1404	Rommeli
4.	1338	JandoA
5.	1335	Googol
6.	1256	Indurain
7.	1240	tiger
8.	1228	eetteri
9.	1141	maupa
10.	1110	YGoo
11.	1101	Tuomo O
12.	1030	spartacus
13.	1018	Team Kossu
14.	1005	dreamer
15.	997	TetedeCourse
16.	989	Cybbe
17.	976	verano
18.	938	epuli
19.	926	OK93
20.	911	Tenbosse
21.	911	FatBrolin
22.	897	jussi kanerva
23.	893	Hippo
24.	652	pulmark
25.	630	J_K
26.	629	Tembest
27.	618	Sergeant
28.	609	Team Pekoni
29.	471	Centerplace
30.	471	Salaliittoteoria
31.	405	Velluz
32.	378	herne
33.	350	mjjk
34.	325	ManseMankeli

Lopputulokset 

1.	5890	Googol
2.	5208	TetedeCourse
3.	5137	eetteri
4.	5120	Frosty
5.	5092	pulmark
6.	4790	tiger
7.	4678	verano
8.	4669	J_K
9.	4652	maupa
10.	4453	herne
11.	4362	Tuomo O
12.	4290	epuli
13.	4249	OK93
14.	4172	Cybbe
15.	4133	jussi kanerva
16.	4024	Tenbosse
17.	3923	spartacus
18.	3898	YGoo
19.	3785	Helmez
20.	3724	ManseMankeli
21.	3712	FatBrolin
22.	3677	Team Kossu
23.	3564	JandoA
24.	3482	dreamer
25.	3432	Rommeli
26.	3359	Centerplace
27.	3334	Velluz
28.	3271	Sergeant
29.	3251	Indurain
30.	3113	Salaliittoteoria
31.	3056	mjjk
32.	2617	Tembest
33.	2414	Team Pekoni
34.	2239	Hippo

----------


## maupa

Kiitokset taas kerran Googolille kisajärjestelyistä ja onnea myös voitosta! Itsellä tuli huonoin sijoitukseni (9.), syyllisinä Horner, JvdB sekä pari hätiköityä vaihtoa (vaihdoin esim. alkuperäiseen joukkueeseen kuuluneen Königin pois aika aikaisessa vaiheessa).

----------


## pulmark

Kuin myös erittäin suuret kiitokset kanssakilpailijoille sekä kisajärjestäjille ja onnittelut voittajalle! Hyvä systeemi, pahoja loukkaantumisia ei vissiin sattunut, kenties ensi vuonna uudestaan  :Hymy:

----------


## verano

Kiitoksia ja onnea, Googol. Kiitokset myös kanssakilpailijoille. 

- nimim. podium-putki poikki

----------


## Tuomo O

Kiitos paljon. Jälleen mielenkiintoinen heinäkuu tämän ansiosta, jo perinteeksi muodostunut. Ja onnittelut voittajalle!

----------


## tiger

Kiitos Googol ja onneksi olkoon! Kiva kisa, jälleen kerran.

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos ja kumarrus Googolin suuntaan, taas kerran onnittelut etevämmille. Team Frosty pakkaa huoltoautonsa pitkästä aikaa pää pystyssä. Nibalin ja Majkan valitseminen alkuperäiseen lämmittää kovasti mieltä. Toivottavasti Vueltassa jälleen nähdään!

----------

